# The Fulcrum has arrived



## mlb212

The fulcrum has arrived to the MKII website.


----------



## 66Cooper

Oh baby!!!


----------



## Plat0

Wow! I like that it says: "The first model in the Fulcrum lineup..."

I can't wait to see what's in store for this line of MKIIs!


----------



## sunster

Looks good. Interesting change with using Soprod movements in this one.

Black or grey bez?


----------



## Knoc

bloody fierce!


----------



## White Tuna

Ordering Opening Oct. 24, 2013

VERY nice looking. I am not familiar with the Soprod A10 movement, nor any Soprod movement. Anyone have any thoughts? 
Also, there appears to be no bracelet option, but I think this watch is meant to wear on NATO. Overall a win.


----------



## Relay

Knoc said:


> bloody fierce!


That's an understatement!


----------



## sunster

Generally good movements used by some of the brands like Bell & Ross
Clearly the difficulty accessing in ETA movements has prompted this


----------



## Darwin

Soprod are high end movements, as I understand it - a step up from ETA, at least ETA movements in base grade form.


----------



## JFingers

Great looking watch, it's going to be tough to not scratch the I-want-a-new-watch-because-I-like-getting-presents-in-the-mail itch with this one. Gotta hold out for the 3-6-9 Nassau... and ultimately the Key West.

Blue skies,
-only Jake


----------



## gman54

It's 23:15 on 24 Oct 13 here in the Philippines. I keep refreshing the Fulcrum purchase page every 10 minutes hoping to get an order in before I fall asleep tonight... or it could be a very long night for me. Do I want one that badly? If the P300 or GMT projects were near delivery I could pass on this watch.


----------



## Plat0

JFingers said:


> it's going to be tough to not scratch the I-want-a-new-watch-because-I-like-getting-presents-in-the-mail itch with this


lmao

I love it! Exactly how a conversation with my fiancée just went.


----------



## Knoc

I need to justify this!
Waiting for that price and ordering to open.


----------



## spikynbaby

I can't place order also at mkii web page, now already 25/10 in Malaysia 12:06am.


----------



## enkidu

White Tuna said:


> VERY nice looking. I am not familiar with the Soprod A10 movement, nor any Soprod movement. Anyone have any thoughts?


Soprod A10 is, from my recollection, a ETA 2892A2 clone, with many interchangeable parts. A definite step up from ETA 2824 or 2836 in my opinion; thinner and more highly regarded.


----------



## Knoc

And so we wait.


----------



## mlb212

I am getting the feeling this is going to be a midnight thing again...


----------



## gman54

Hmmmmm, 09:45 local Philippines time, 25 Oct and yet yet the Fulcrum isn't available. Might be good news for me! I'll keep checking throughout the day... perhaps it will be 24:00 US Eastern time when it becomes available (11:00 local time here )


----------



## iheartangels

gman54 said:


> Hmmmmm, 09:45 local Philippines time, 25 Oct and yet yet the Fulcrum isn't available. Might be good news for me! I'll keep checking throughout the day... perhaps it will be 24:00 US Eastern time when it becomes available (11:00 local time here )


Its up!
http://boutique.mkiiwatches.com/pro...iver-fulcrum-12hr-antimagnetic-date-gray.html

$1732.50!


----------



## mlb212

Ouch...


----------



## Knoc

I expect around 1500. But I reckon solid price for the features.


----------



## gman54

iheartangels said:


> Its up!
> Diver, Fulcrum (1002) - Fulcrum - Professional Series
> 
> $1732.50!


Yeah, I refreshed my browser noticed that it's open for order. I think I'm going to pass on this one and wait for my P300 and GMT's. I can't quantify why, but my price point was $1,500 or below...


----------



## Plat0

Wow. That's over my prediction! This is it folks! The equivalent of the insecure, hottest girl in class realizing her worth!


----------



## mlb212

She seems to be worth more than previously thought


----------



## gman54

mlb212 said:


> She seems to be worth more than previously thought


Maybe, but that remains to be seen. The market will dictate the value of the watch. I have six MKII timepieces in my collection and three projects pieces on order. I consider MKII to be a great timepiece at a very reasonable price. With the exception of the Paradive, I think that MKII timepieces were undervalued at point of sale. I don't have any qualms that I paid the price to own a sapphire bezel Paradive. However previous pricing makes it difficult for me to accept the new price point. I also know that I will kick myself in the fourth point of contact if I don't buy one... Oh the angst I feel LOL

Bill's explanation helped me to toward purchasing the Fulcrum; however, I'll ponder it for a while and learn more about the movement. What I hope to see is a Fulcrum version of the GMT, but only if the movement has a quick set GMT hand.

I think that pricing of the Paradive and Fulcrum coupled with pre-owned pricing of other MKII watches may drive pre-owned market pricing of the P300 and Key West upward. But that doesn't affect me because I've yet to sell any of my MKII's nor do I plan to sell the P300 or my two Key Wests (assuming the projects make it to the market)...


----------



## mlb212

gman54 said:


> Maybe, but that remains to be seen. The market will dictate the value of the watch. I have six MKII timepieces in my collection and three projects pieces on order. I consider MKII to be a great timepiece at a very reasonable price. With the exception of the paradive, I think that MKII timepieces were undervalued at point of sale. I don't have any qualms that I paid the price to own a sapphire bezel paradive. However, previous pricing makes it difficult for me to make the accept the new price point. I also know that I will kick myself in the fourth point of contact if I don't buy one... Oh the angst I feel LOL


I think the watch is worth the $2k, I wasn't expecting it to be priced at $2k however. Most MKIIs are going for around their retail with the exception of the Kingston.


----------



## surfers

gman54 said:


> Yeah, I refreshed my browser noticed that it's open for order. I think I'm going to pass on this one and wait for my P300 and GMT's. I can't quantify why, but my price point was $1,500 or below...


Sorry, was there a price for the GMT yet?


----------



## tako_watch

I was pleasantly surprised when the Nausau came out at it's price...

Surprised again with the Fulcrum...Those that purchase one, congrats...

for me it's hammer_time..."can't touch that"


----------



## Knoc

She's going to be admired from a distance. 
Managed to trim my collection to what I consider my keepers and will wear regularly. Got rid of a previous LRRP.
However, this will be in my collection, no doubt- just at a later time.


----------



## 77deluxe

Wow, that's quite a bit more than I expected. The price is approaching that of a used speedmaster. I was ready to "pull the trigger", expecting this to come in at or under the non-sapphire bezel paradive price point. This is rreally getting up there for a brand that doesn't have to bake major advertising fees and cleb endorsements into the price of a watch. This is not a knock on MKII, afterall I don't blame them for getting as much money as possible for their watches and they do make a great watch. This one however, I'm gonna pass on.


----------



## mommatook1

Solid entry for anyone who missed the LRRP boat. I personally like the grey bezel, it compliments the blue accent text on the dial.

Not today, but maybe one day. Also curious to see how future additions to the Fulcrum line will differ from this first entry.


----------



## curt941

Should help boost used LRRP prices!

I'll wait for a bracelet option and see if a GMT version is released, but overall good looking watch. I like the use of BGW9 lume as well.


----------



## lipjin

Wow.. the watch definitely looks great, makes me feel glad that I bought a LRRP a few years ago given the price jump.

I'm not familiar with the Soprod movement at all, but it seems to be the culprit for the price increase given it's more expensive than an ETA movement (https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/soprod-a10-movements-experience-pricing-info-551701.html)


----------



## BigHaole

I think the watch is beautiful (though I wish it had a divers bezel, rather than the 12 hour one). But that price moves this from a "what the hell" watch purchase into something else. I hope they all sell out and more wonderful watches are in the pipeline. But, after my Key West, I don't see myself purchasing another, in this new price range.


----------



## Yao

I knew this point would come up but here are somethings to consider:


As with all of our watches the price is direct reflection of the costs that go into it. Top shelf components cost good money.
If you just want a Sub-style watch there are a million and one options. We wanted to create something special.
The case is entirely CNC machined vs the LRRP that was a combination of stamped/milled.
The cost difference between the LRRP and the Fulcrum come from several differences:
Soprod A10 movement is the equivalent and then some to the ETA 2892
Crystal is high domed (same as the Paradive) and exceptionally thick
Antimagnetic shielding: The parts add to the cost and proper handling of soft iron parts takes more time and care
Lume-brik(TM) markers: This is a significant improvement to the standard luminous painted markers we have been using. With this technology the markers can be made thicker (i.e. more lume) and the application is exceptionally sharp and clean. The markers are tall enough to actually cast a small shadow on the dial. This technique, up until now, has only been used on watches that are 3x our price.


Essentially though the Professional series is meant to incorporate the best we can do. The Specialist series (i.e. Project GMT) will still be around and will be offered at a more affordable price.


----------



## Knoc

Right on for throwing up some details.


----------



## White Tuna

Thank you for the explanation Bill. The Lume-brik(TM) markers interest me.


----------



## Whoknewi

will there be a bracelet available down the line?


----------



## BigHaole

White Tuna said:


> Thank you for the explanation Bill. The Lume-brik(TM) markers interest me.


Yes, the details are definitely helpful, as well as the explanation of the different series. Also, I hope my comment did not come across as a criticism. Honestly, I'd rather see you right the right price point with the market, so you gain the benefit, and not those flipping their watches on the secondary market (ahmm...Kingston...) Plus, if your prices are right, wait times may not be as long for those who do purchase. I just meant that, for me, that price point is in a different decision space. It's good to hear that the Specialist Series will still be there at a lower price point.


----------



## Aaron K.

I have no problem with the price based on the build quality of my other MKII products. The only thing holding me back is the lack of bracelet.


----------



## rmassony

Frankly, I welcome the new pricing, even though I won't be taking the plunge on this one. I think pricing has actually been a serious problem for the MKII customer experience. Demand at the lower prices has so far outstripped supply that we've ended up in a situation where you can't order get your hands on a new Nassau without waiting 36+ weeks. Bill's time is clearly worth more than whatever he's clearing on a $900 Nassau. Hopefully, these prices will slightly dampen demand (and shorten lead times) and also properly compensate Bill for his exceptional craftsmanship. 

Of course, it's easy for me to say now, as I was able to get a Kingston direct from Bill for a price that in retrospect seems like highway robbery. But I would gladly pay Fulcrum-level prices for the right MKII timepiece, especially if that means I can start wearing it within 6 months.

EDIT: I see BigHaole got there before me. Fully agree.


----------



## Whoknewi

I saw a sample in the flesh at the MKII NYC G2G and was incredibly impressed with it, even though Bill pointed out that the sample was unfinished and lacking in some aspects. I think the price accurately reflects the watch, and if it had a bracelet and were 200-300 cheaper (or I were wealthier) I'd jump on it. This watch has its own identity and honestly rivals the watches being put out by Tudor (don't shoot me).


----------



## Knoc

It's a damn solid piece. The price for me dictates a purchase now or later.
Guaranteed I'll nab this, just at that later part.


----------



## toxicavenger

I really love the watch and everything about it but the price. The price is *redonkulous.*


----------



## rmasso

Yao said:


> I knew this point would come up but here are somethings to consider:
> 
> 
> As with all of our watches the price is direct reflection of the costs that go into it. Top shelf components cost good money.
> If you just want a Sub-style watch there are a million and one options. We wanted to create something special.
> The case is entirely CNC machined vs the LRRP that was a combination of stamped/milled.
> The cost difference between the LRRP and the Fulcrum come from several differences:
> Soprod A10 movement is the equivalent and then some to the ETA 2892
> Crystal is high domed (same as the Paradive) and exceptionally thick
> Antimagnetic shielding: The parts add to the cost and proper handling of soft iron parts takes more time and care
> Lume-brik(TM) markers: This is a significant improvement to the standard luminous painted markers we have been using. With this technology the markers can be made thicker (i.e. more lume) and the application is exceptionally sharp and clean. The markers are tall enough to actually cast a small shadow on the dial. This technique, up until now, has only been used on watches that are 3x our price.
> 
> 
> Essentially though the Professional series is meant to incorporate the best we can do. The Specialist series (i.e. Project GMT) will still be around and will be offered at a more affordable price.


I have to say, I was shocked when I saw the price at first. But then I started talking to a friend of mine about it and I either convinced myself or realized that the price is not all that bad. When you consider some of the technology Bill has put into this it is still below the current price of an Omega PO (non liquid metal) and has similar specs plus the Antimag technology and some other things. That being said and the fact that it is using the Soprod A10 similar to a 2892 and not a 2836 raises the price a bit. Consider full CNC machining which costs more, lumi brick tech and an antimagnetism that is the same as the Rolex Milgauss and the IWC Mark XVII and Ingenieur then you begin to realize that the price is not all that bad. Adjusted in 6 positions like my Kingston, which I have not worn in over a year due to other acquisitions and I pulled it out, wound up, set the time, put it on and have been wearing all week and as of this morning only 2 seconds off, then you begin to see and appreciate Bill's quality work... I personally am waiting on the Pilot watch project which by my gut instinct the watch might be ready in a year or two. And if Bill puts in the same exact tech as the Fulcrum, sans the bezel, He valve, and probably 200M WR rather than 300, that might bring the price down a teansy bit into the $1,500 realm which is what I am expecting for that watch, but then if it is 2 years down the road and has a bracelet, it may be in the $1700 to $1800 range and quite honestly the prices may go up in 2 years time. So for me, it is something I will have to consider at the time and compare to what is out there in the market. I love the look of the Fulcrum and its feature set seems near perfect but I don't have an unlimited budget and for me, I am really looking forward to the Pilot watch and sure am hoping Bill puts it in the Professional range with the same feature set even if it means a bit higher price bracket. 
Just my two cents,
Rich


----------



## namor

I'm curious about the name - why is a watch that's all about American military tradition named after a Russian Mig 29 fighter? They were designed specifically_ to shoot down American fighter jets._


----------



## Hoppyjr

I like the watch and I'm sure it will eventually sell out, then retain it's value pretty well. Bill does build some quality stuff, but I'd have preferred to see it at around $1750 MSRP, with the "release run" price around $1495 to generate interest.....


----------



## JohnF

namor said:


> I'm curious about the name - why is a watch that's all about American military tradition named after a Russian Mig 29 fighter? They were designed specifically_ to shoot down American fighter jets._


Actually, the Russians don't call it that: for them, it's simply the Микоян МиГ-29.  The NATO code name for that airplane is Fulcrum.

There's a mountain in Antarctica that is named Fulcrum; it's also a drummer's grip. It's also a supreme being in one of the Marvel comics, a Church of England think-tank, the enemy spy organization in the TV series Chuck, the name of the student newspaper at the University of Ottawa, the name of the weekly publication of the Architect Association, and the name of an annual literary and aesthetic journal in the US.

In Latin it is a second declension neutral, either nominative or vocative of the verb fulcri and means the bedpost or foot of a couch, based on fulciō, meaning to prop up, support. The proper plural is fulcra, but I dare say that the plural form "fulcrums" will have to be put up with.

But more fundamentally, it's a support about which a lever pivots. While I am not privy to Bill's thinking on this, I imagine that this is a pivotal watch for MKII's future, and as such will support MKII moving forwards.


----------



## rmasso

JohnF said:


> ... the enemy spy organization in the TV series Chuck...


 Excellent show, you just brought back some memories of it, I'd forgotten about Fulcrum...

Rich


----------



## MHe225

rmasso said:


> ... I personally am waiting on the Pilot watch project which by my gut instinct the watch might be ready in a year or two ....


I hope you're right, Rich, but only if Mr. Yao sticks to the FIFO principle (which we know he hasn't always done in the past). It's been 21 months already since my wait for the Project GMT watch (a.k.a. Key West) started. And even longer for the Project 300 watch: a whopping 43 months. 
To be honest, I'm not expecting to see either of these pieces show up at my doorstep within 2 years. :think:
That leaves me with ambivalent feelings every time I see MKII introduce new models that seem to have overtaken these projects .....

Interesting discussions and sentiments on the pricing of the Fulcrum. The more expensive components are only partially responsible. The collective (w)us play a big role too. When I see new / virtually new Kingstons resell at prices near or North of $2,000 than it is to be expected that a new, higher spec MKII model will retail close to that very same price point, no? It's clearly what the market supports. I will say that I rather see that money end up in Bill's pockets than in those "speculating", looking for a quick buck.

No Fulcrum for me. Has nothing to do with the price-point, but all with the watch itself. It's a beautiful piece, excellent specs and all, but it just doesn't excite me personally. Like the Paradive, LRRP, Sea Fighter and many, many other watches from other brands.

RonB


----------



## White Tuna

Bill, any chance of some early wrist shots? Either color would do. Maybe a nice pic next to a Nassau? This watch is really growing on me.


----------



## toxicavenger

Technology??? What are you talking about?


rmasso said:


> I have to say, I was shocked when I saw the price at first. But then I started talking to a friend of mine about it and I either convinced myself or realized that the price is not all that bad. When you consider some of the *technology* Bill has put into this it is still below the current price of an Omega PO (non liquid metal) and has similar specs plus the Antimag technology and some other things. That being said and the fact that it is using the Soprod A10 similar to a 2892 and not a 2836 raises the price a bit. Consider full CNC machining which costs more, lumi brick tech and an antimagnetism that is the same as the Rolex Milgauss and the IWC Mark XVII and Ingenieur then you begin to realize that the price is not all that bad. Adjusted in 6 positions like my Kingston, which I have not worn in over a year due to other acquisitions and I pulled it out, wound up, set the time, put it on and have been wearing all week and as of this morning only 2 seconds off, then you begin to see and appreciate Bill's quality work... I personally am waiting on the Pilot watch project which by my gut instinct the watch might be ready in a year or two. And if Bill puts in the same exact tech as the Fulcrum, sans the bezel, He valve, and probably 200M WR rather than 300, that might bring the price down a teansy bit into the $1,500 realm which is what I am expecting for that watch, but then if it is 2 years down the road and has a bracelet, it may be in the $1700 to $1800 range and quite honestly the prices may go up in 2 years time. So for me, it is something I will have to consider at the time and compare to what is out there in the market. I love the look of the Fulcrum and its feature set seems near perfect but I don't have an unlimited budget and for me, I am really looking forward to the Pilot watch and sure am hoping Bill puts it in the Professional range with the same feature set even if it means a bit higher price bracket.
> Just my two cents,
> Rich


----------



## Dragoon

I generally agree with your and others' posters perspectives with a few additional comments.

The price point is probably the easiest one to justify. It is offering features and components that put it in a more elite category. The additional features of the upgraded movement, antimag properties, HE valve (dont really think many care about this but becoming a standard feature in the mid tier price level), lum brik, and other features help to properly position this piece somewhere around the price announced.

When you look at announcing a product as a baseline for a new series of watches then you do have to consider this a long term proposition. If you do not factor in that you CANNOT raise the price for this model and all future models must be based off the current MSRP of the Fulcrum then a slightly higher MSRP is smart business. Of course, the customer base has to be there to support the product at its announced price for this strategy to work. I think this product will support his asking price.

I think Bill has established his products as one of the top tier in terms of quality in the boutique produced watches. And, due to this success I believe Bill can expect to do well with the Fulcrum at this price. Bill does put in the extra mile in building a PERFECT watch in each and every piece. While there are limitations on labeling this watch "HAND MADE" I think many customers who have received watches produced by MKII will agree that the watches they receive from Bill have the attention to details that is rarely exceeded by ANY new watch they receive (within reason) at a relative price point.



MHe225 said:


> Interesting discussions and sentiments on the pricing of the Fulcrum. The more expensive components are only partially responsible. The collective (w)us play a big role too. When I see new / virtually new Kingstons resell at prices near or North of $2,000 than it is to be expected that a new, higher spec MKII model will retail close to that very same price point, no? It's clearly what the market supports. I will say that I rather see that money end up in Bill's pockets than in those "speculating", looking for a quick buck.
> 
> No Fulcrum for me. Has nothing to do with the price-point, but all with the watch itself. It's a beautiful piece, excellent specs and all, but it just doesn't excite me personally. Like the Paradive, LRRP, Sea Fighter and many, many other watches from other brands.
> 
> RonB


----------



## Dragoon

I believe some of the technology that is included in the Fulcrum which Rich is referring to includes the lume-brik markers, antimag soft iron shell, and soprod A-10 Movement which are over and above the expectation or what has offered in recent new products offered by MKII.

Bill stated as much in his recent post on the matter. I dont think Rich was inferring that MKII had developed this new technology. Just that they were now implementing it in their product.



toxicavenger said:


> Technology??? What are you talking about?


----------



## mlb212

A modern minimalist interpretation of a classic dive watch is exactly what I wanted. Bill has made this watch "the best we can do" and that sounds about right to me at this price point.


----------



## rmasso

Dragoon said:


> I believe some of the technology that is included in the Fulcrum which Rich is referring to includes the lume-brik markers, antimag soft iron shell, and soprod A-10 Movement which are over and above the expectation or what has offered in recent new products offered by MKII.
> 
> Bill stated as much in his recent post on the matter. I dont think Rich was inferring that MKII had developed this new technology. Just that they were now implementing it in their product.


Correct, thanks Dragoon.


----------



## namor

JohnF said:


> Actually, the Russians don't call it that: for them, it's simply the Микоян МиГ-29.  The NATO code name for that airplane is Fulcrum.
> 
> There's a mountain in Antarctica that is named Fulcrum; it's also a drummer's grip. It's also a supreme being in one of the Marvel comics, a Church of England think-tank, the enemy spy organization in the TV series Chuck, the name of the student newspaper at the University of Ottawa, the name of the weekly publication of the Architect Association, and the name of an annual literary and aesthetic journal in the US.
> 
> In Latin it is a second declension neutral, either nominative or vocative of the verb fulcri and means the bedpost or foot of a couch, based on fulciō, meaning to prop up, support. The proper plural is fulcra, but I dare say that the plural form "fulcrums" will have to be put up with.
> 
> But more fundamentally, it's a support about which a lever pivots. While I am not privy to Bill's thinking on this, I imagine that this is a pivotal watch for MKII's future, and as such will support MKII moving forwards.


The humor is appreciated, but this is unabashedly presented as a MILITARY watch, so the reference has to be the military version. Calling it a Mig 29 in cyrillic only hightens the disconnect: its specifically an Anti-American weapons system referred to by allied forces as "Fulcrum". There must be a logical reason?


----------



## toxicavenger

I agree then because no new technology was developed for this watch. It is modern copy of a older watch with some up grades. Nothing more, nothing less. It is a cool watch but the US military has no tradition of developing watches at all.

For the price of this watch I would definitely look at other watches.

I hope this watch is what the fans wanted.


Dragoon said:


> I believe some of the technology that is included in the Fulcrum which Rich is referring to includes the lume-brik markers, antimag soft iron shell, and soprod A-10 Movement which are over and above the expectation or what has offered in recent new products offered by MKII.
> 
> Bill stated as much in his recent post on the matter. I dont think Rich was inferring that MKII had developed this new technology. Just that they were now implementing it in their product.


----------



## Dragoon

I was surprised by the Fulcrum and its feature set. I think there was a certain amount of secrecy from Bill and MKII on this model and dont know that any MKII fans specifically wanted a watch with this feature set. I believe this watch was a watch that Bill WANTED to make.

I know many MKII fans have encouraged Bill to make an original MKII model over the years. And I think this is the watch that Bill wanted to make as a statement piece for MKII. Considering that MKII is by design a watch producer which specializes in updates of vintage military designs and homages to vintage military "masterpieces" as well as homages to vintage dive watches. While many may not consider this piece an "original" design for MKII I think it is a clear step by MKII in producing a distinct MKII personnae. Military inspired with upadated components and uncompromised timekeeping potential. Sounds like many of the MKII's which are in my stable.

I am not a historian nor well read in the area of US Military design and development of miliatry timepieces and will grant you that there may not be a formal tradition of the US developing timepiece specific models for various military applications. I dont have enough knowledge to give a good response to your claim. What I can state is that there are certainly many watches that became "favorites" of US Military personnel down through the years. I mean, all you have to do is watch "Pulp Fiction" and listen to James Woods tell the story to Bruce Willis' character as a child to realize the amount of sacrifice that a US GI would go to in order to "pass on" his historic timepiece to his offspring!!!!!!!

I believe this is a new case with a new movement with a new bezel design with a new crystal with a new handset. Not sure about your claim that this is just a rehash update even though there are some similarities to the LRRP. I strongly think it is much more than just an update. A lot of consideration to case design, components, feature set, and construction technique seems to have been factored into this new model.

This piece is familiar yet strikingly different than any recent MKII offering. Definitely has MKII DNA.



toxicavenger said:


> I agree then because no new technology was developed for this watch. It is modern copy of a older watch with some up grades. Nothing more, nothing less. It is a cool watch but the US military has no tradition of developing watches at all.
> 
> For the price of this watch I would definitely look at other watches.
> 
> I hope this watch is what the fans wanted.


----------



## toxicavenger

I guess you really don't know to much about the history of the watches that have been put out by MKII because they have all been copies, replica's homages what ever people want to call them. I do not have a problem with this at all but call it what it is and don't act like it is a "one off" design.

But his modern versions are great and easier to own that the original's that it copies but if the price keeps going up then this isn't going to always be true.

And this statement from Bill really doesn't sound to cool "We needed to get the Fulcrum up first so that we could get back to the open projects. As many of you already know the Fulcrum was supposed to be out weeks if not months ago. We needed to get this new product up so that we can keep the lights on while we work on the ongoing projects." Considering how far behind the 300 already is then how is it going to be delivered before the Fulcrum which came at a later date. I would be pissed if I was waiting on a 300 I already paid for and all of a sudden everyone started to get the Fulcrums.

Just not cool but some people can be blind to things they don't want to see.


Dragoon said:


> I was surprised by the Fulcrum and its feature set. I think there was a certain amount of secrecy from Bill and MKII on this model and dont know that any MKII fans specifically wanted a watch with this feature set. I believe this watch was a watch that Bill WANTED to make.
> 
> I know many MKII fans have encouraged Bill to make an original MKII model over the years. And I think this is the watch that Bill wanted to make as a statement piece for MKII. Considering that MKII is by design a watch producer which specializes in updates of vintage military designs and homages to vintage military "masterpieces" as well as homages to vintage dive watches. While many may not consider this piece an "original" design for MKII I think it is a clear step by MKII in producing a distinct MKII personnae. Military inspired with upadated components and uncompromised timekeeping potential. Sounds like many of the MKII's which are in my stable.
> 
> I am not a historian nor well read in the area of US Military design and development of miliatry timepieces and will grant you that there may not be a formal tradition of the US developing timepiece specific models for various military applications. I dont have enough knowledge to give a good response to your claim. What I can state is that there are certainly many watches that became "favorites" of US Military personnel down through the years. I mean, all you have to do is watch "Pulp Fiction" and listen to James Woods tell the story to Bruce Willis' character as a child to realize the amount of sacrifice that a US GI would go to in order to "pass on" his historic timepiece to his offspring!!!!!!!
> 
> I believe this is a new case with a new movement with a new bezel design with a new crystal with a new handset. Not sure about your claim that this is just a rehash update even though there are some similarities to the LRRP. I strongly think it is much more than just an update. A lot of consideration to case design, components, feature set, and construction technique seems to have been factored into this new model.
> 
> This piece is familiar yet strikingly different than any recent MKII offering. Definitely has MKII DNA.


----------



## Dragoon

You always seemed to be a bit ticked off about things, Toxic, so it is no surprise that things which MKII do could upset your applecart. I assume, like in most cases, you do not have any reservations for the 300 or the GMT but you are just expressing your general displeasure on how the business is operated.

And, dont confuse my knowledge of MKII products with your initial comment about the Fulcrum and military inspired watches when you stated: "It is a cool watch but the US military has no tradition of developing watches at all."

Again, just to clarify...it is a new model loosely based on his Rolex Mil Sub and Tudor pieces from Viet Nam era with a nod to the tradition of military insprired watches in the US as Bill states in the description of the Fulcrum: "The first model in the Fulcrum lineup conceptualizes the "American Milsub". As a base we drew inspiration from the vintage Rolex[1] and Tudor[2] Submariners[3] that had been a favorite of the military since the Vietnam War."

So, I am not sure what you are rattling on about in that regard. Seems to be clearly stated for all to see.

As far as you other concern about watches which you have not ordered (300 and GMT) then I think everyone appreciates your concern, if that is what it is, and I think we all will be happy when more progress is achieved on these designs and the finished watches are delivered. I have been happy with the watches I have personally received from Bill /MKII and have no issues otherwise.

As far as delays in releasing new models. This is not uncommon in the least and MKII is no different in this regard. I would much prefer a watch not be released until it is correct, finished, and ready for release into the customers hands. This is the preferred method of operation as far as I am concerned. Many models have or had a delay in the original proposed release dates including the Ocean 7 LM-8 (originally August 2013) the last release from the watch company that delivered the Oceaneer and Ocean Explorer and many many others.

It is a credit to Bill that he gives us some insights into his releases and allows us to see his humanity. A lot of manufactures/Owners would never be so open and honest. I think the guy is great!



toxicavenger said:


> I guess you really don't know to much about the history of the watches that have been put out by MKII because they have all been copies, replica's homages what ever people want to call them. I do not have a problem with this at all but call it what it is and don't act like it is a "one off" design.
> 
> But his modern versions are great and easier to own that the original's that it copies but if the price keeps going up then this isn't going to always be true.
> 
> And this statement from Bill really doesn't sound to cool "We needed to get the Fulcrum up first so that we could get back to the open projects. As many of you already know the Fulcrum was supposed to be out weeks if not months ago. We needed to get this new product up so that we can keep the lights on while we work on the ongoing projects." Considering how far behind the 300 already is then how is it going to be delivered before the Fulcrum which came at a later date. I would be pissed if I was waiting on a 300 I already paid for and all of a sudden everyone started to get the Fulcrums.
> 
> Just not cool but some people can be blind to things they don't want to see.


----------



## Dragoon

Conspiracy Theory was a great movie but I think we have to remember that we are talking a bout a new watch release from MKII. Your implication that this watch has some anti american sentiment based on your assertions about anti american weapons defense systems is ridiculous and does not deserve a response.

It is what it is. A name.



namor said:


> The humor is appreciated, but this is unabashedly presented as a MILITARY watch, so the reference has to be the military version. Calling it a Mig 29 in cyrillic only hightens the disconnect: its specifically an Anti-American weapons system referred to by allied forces as "Fulcrum". There must be a logical reason?


----------



## JohnF

toxicavenger said:


> I agree then because no new technology was developed for this watch. It is modern copy of a older watch with some up grades. Nothing more, nothing less. It is a cool watch but the US military has no tradition of developing watches at all.
> 
> For the price of this watch I would definitely look at other watches.
> 
> I hope this watch is what the fans wanted.


Um, no. The US military had a long history of having watches built to very clear military specifications, starting with pocket watches for the artillery folks and Army air power, moving to the WW2 A11, amongst others. Waltham, Elgin, Hamilton all built world-class watches to military specifications, and each US ship used to have a lovely Hamilton ship chronometer as their principle time-keeper for navigational purposes. The military specifications are long and quite precise design documents.

The tradition pretty much ended after the Vietnam conflict and the move to a volunteer force. Basic rationale for the abandonment of the tradition was the ubiquity of time-displaying devices as electronics pervaded weapons technologies, plus increased salaries of soldiers who were finally able to afford their own watches.

But no tradition of developing watches at all? Nope.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AlphaWolf777

toxicavenger said:


> I guess you really don't know to much about the history of the watches that have been put out by MKII because they have all been copies, replica's homages what ever people want to call them. I do not have a problem with this at all but call it what it is and don't act like it is a "one off" design.
> 
> But his modern versions are great and easier to own that the original's that it copies but if the price keeps going up then this isn't going to always be true.
> 
> And this statement from Bill really doesn't sound to cool "We needed to get the Fulcrum up first so that we could get back to the open projects. As many of you already know the Fulcrum was supposed to be out weeks if not months ago. We needed to get this new product up so that we can keep the lights on while we work on the ongoing projects." Considering how far behind the 300 already is then how is it going to be delivered before the Fulcrum which came at a later date. I would be pissed if I was waiting on a 300 I already paid for and all of a sudden everyone started to get the Fulcrums.
> 
> Just not cool but some people can be blind to things they don't want to see.


Based on what I've read, I have to ask: Why do you care about any of this if you seem to hate homages so much?

You have to understand that the watch that the Fulcrum homages, (partially the Rolex MilSub, as stated) only exists in roughly 1,200 models total, many of which are already owned, and others are lost. They usually go for $100,000 at auction. It's like wearing an insurance policy on your wrist.

So, do you think that anyone would rather have that, (who could afford a MilSub anyway? If any actually went up for sale... Remember, there are 1,200 or less actually known to exist). Or a $1,700 watch that is brand new, the highest quality possible for its price point, and just a very nice piece in general? Because a nice watch is a nice watch, period. Does it have to have a certain name on the dial and cost a certain price to be important and/or a high quality piece that someone can cherish? I don't think so, and neither do a lot of people who frequent the forums. It's pretty simple to understand why homages are so popular...

Also, by you calling them "copies, replicas" that is actually a lie. Because a copy or a replica is a fake watch pretending to be the real deal with the name on the dial and everything. An homage is a watch designed in the spirit of another, either with its own branding, or sterile. It's not hard to understand. But, I'm pretty sure that rational explanations like this fall on the deaf ears of people who hate homages...:roll:


----------



## enkidu

JohnF said:


> Um, no. The US military had a long history of having watches built to very clear military specifications, starting with pocket watches for the artillery folks and Army air power, moving to the WW2 A11, amongst others. Waltham, Elgin, Hamilton all built world-class watches to military specifications, and each US ship used to have a lovely Hamilton ship chronometer as their principle time-keeper for navigational purposes. The military specifications are long and quite precise design documents. The tradition pretty much ended after the Vietnam conflict and the move to a volunteer force. Basic rationale for the abandonment of the tradition was the ubiquity of time-displaying devices as electronics pervaded weapons technologies, plus increased salaries of soldiers who were finally able to afford their own watches. But no tradition of developing watches at all? Nope. Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 4


I was in the middle of writing this exact same post. I'll add a few more data points. I believe that the US military was also one of the first to officially spec and purchase the Blancpain Fifty-Fathoms under the Tornek-Rayville contract. Also of the Vietnam era, the special forces issued the sterile asymmetric cushion case Benrus watch (a watch which is sadly neglected by the majority of the market, the Paradive being a welcome counter example). Both watches were milestones in modern watch design.

Oh, and though they aren't watches, during WWII, the US Navy commissioned an unprecedented production of marine chronometers, unprecedented both in scale and manufacturing quality. There are still a surprising number of these Hamilton chronometers around and they represent a pinnacle achievement in the history of mechanical timekeeping.


----------



## Time Collector

I just want to send a shout out to Bill and MKII for making great watches. As for the price point , maybe most would be happy if Bill only charged for the parts that go into watches and not his time, I'm sure he could get it down to $1300 and maybe the next time you take your car to the shop, you should try to only pay for the parts and not the labor. The bottom line is that we all have the power of choice when it comes to how we spend our money. With that said, one can choose to purchase the fulcrum or not much like we do with other watches and brands. Clearly there is a need for a steady stream of income over at MKII to keep the doors open while they develop their project watches.


----------



## gman54

Dragoon said:


> You always seemed to be a bit ticked off about things, Toxic, so it is no surprise that things which MKII do could upset your applecart. I assume, like in most cases, you do not have any reservations for the 300 or the GMT but you are just expressing your general displeasure on how the business is operated.
> 
> And, dont confuse my knowledge of MKII products with your initial comment about the Fulcrum and military inspired watches when you stated: "It is a cool watch but the US military has no tradition of developing watches at all."
> 
> Again, just to clarify...it is a new model loosely based on his Rolex Mil Sub and Tudor pieces from Viet Nam era with a nod to the tradition of military insprired watches in the US as Bill states in the description of the Fulcrum: "The first model in the Fulcrum lineup conceptualizes the "American Milsub". As a base we drew inspiration from the vintage Rolex[1] and Tudor[2] Submariners[3] that had been a favorite of the military since the Vietnam War."
> 
> So, I am not sure what you are rattling on about in that regard. Seems to be clearly stated for all to see.
> 
> As far as you other concern about watches which you have not ordered (300 and GMT) then I think everyone appreciates your concern, if that is what it is, and I think we all will be happy when more progress is achieved on these designs and the finished watches are delivered. I have been happy with the watches I have personally received from Bill /MKII and have no issues otherwise.
> 
> As far as delays in releasing new models. This is not uncommon in the least and MKII is no different in this regard. I would much prefer a watch not be released until it is correct, finished, and ready for release into the customers hands. This is the preferred method of operation as far as I am concerned. Many models have or had a delay in the original proposed release dates including the Ocean 7 LM-8 (originally August 2013) the last release from the watch company that delivered the Oceaneer and Ocean Explorer and many many others.
> 
> It is a credit to Bill that he gives us some insights into his releases and allows us to see his humanity. A lot of manufactures/Owners would never be so open and honest. I think the guy is great!


Well said Dragoon.

I am impatient waiting for the project watches to hit the market; however, it's because I think they are a great time piece at a great value and I am anxious to wear them. I have 1 P300 and 2 Key West on order and yes it's been a long wait just as it was a long wait for the Kingston. Based on my Kingston I can say in the end the wait is worth every second!

Bill is an awesome guy to deal with and has a unique business model that allows his followers to have a hand in the development of MKII watches. I had a several special request deals with Bill whereby he went significantly out of his way to make me a happy customer. He also provided information to me that he didn't really want to divulge. He did so out of his trust in me as a loyal customer.

Let us not forget that the burglary of his shop set the MKII team to the left of the timetable for getting watches developed, built, and out the door. The Fulcrums entry into the market prior to either of the two ongoing projects is not an issue for me. If anything it will allow Bill and his team some breathing room to focus on the projects. Yes I want my watches and I want them now, but I will forget the wait once I strap them onto my wrist.

My Fulcrum sticker shock does not in any way deter me from waiting my project orders or buying additional MKII products. I had the same reaction over the sapphire bezel Paradive price, but I had to own one and I'm still happy with my decision. One of the forum members stated that the Fulcrum is worth 2K. It probably is. I think the Paradive is worth the price that I paid and more. I believe that it's worth putting an additional $700+ to have it DLC'd. The price point of the Paradive and Fulcrum coupled with the limited number of special project watches may drive the pre-owned MKII prices upward as we witnessed with the Kingston. In my opinion, that is a good thing! Change is inevitable and hopefully for the best. We either adapt to the change or move on.

Cheers to all,


----------



## omega600

The Fulcrum design cues scream buy me now or later, but buy me...LOL! I am especially interested in how this execution of the Soprod A10 will fare. To date, I have owned two watches using the A10, an Aegir CD-2 and a Perrelet Seacraft, both fine watches in their own right. In both cases, the movements ran consistently on the slow side, the CD-2 averaged -9 sec/day and the Perrelet did slightly better at -7 seconds/day. I sold the CD-2 and later had the Perrelet regulated by their US service center to +2 sec/day. Therefore, with proper tuning, this movement is more than capable of excellent performance. I can't wait to read the opinions and initial experiences from the hive! It surely looks to be a winner - well done Bill! 

best regards,
frank


----------



## White Tuna

namor said:


> The humor is appreciated, but this is unabashedly presented as a MILITARY watch, so the reference has to be the military version. Calling it a Mig 29 in cyrillic only hightens the disconnect: its specifically an Anti-American weapons system referred to by allied forces as "Fulcrum". There must be a logical reason?


To assume that the four major Military academies never used the term fulcrum before the Mig-29 would be foolish.

Also the US Military has a long tradition of using the same name for multiple items. 
















M-1 VS M-1 (I cannot post pics or I would).

When I was in the United States Army we used the term Flanker.....nobody said "OH Wait, we cannot use that term because it us used for the Su-27 and someone may think our flankers are Soviet Bombers! Also calling them that would be calling them UnAmerican!"

Many people had Flashlights. We did not stop using the word flashlight because it was also used for the YAK-25. As a matter of fact I can comfortably say that NEVER came up.

When I was in we used a wide variety of words and acronyms. There were a fair amount that overlapped and had different meanings. It was rarely ever confusing because we could get the meaning from context. And we were _infantry_. Also, remember that the US Military loved to use overly complicated names for things. "Elastic Fastener 1 each" could mean rubber band.

But feel free to tell us some of your stories from when you were in the US Military.


----------



## White Tuna

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Based on what I've read, I have to ask: Why do you care about any of this if you seem to hate homages so much?
> 
> You have to understand that the watch that the Fulcrum homages, (partially the Rolex MilSub, as stated) only exists in roughly 1,200 models total, many of which are already owned, and others are lost. They usually go for $100,000 at auction. It's like wearing an insurance policy on your wrist.
> 
> So, do you think that anyone would rather have that, (who could afford a MilSub anyway? If any actually went up for sale... Remember, there are 1,200 or less actually known to exist). Or a $1,700 watch that is brand new, the highest quality possible for its price point, and just a very nice piece in general? Because a nice watch is a nice watch, period. Does it have to have a certain name on the dial and cost a certain price to be important and/or a high quality piece that someone can cherish? I don't think so, and neither do a lot of people who frequent the forums. It's pretty simple to understand why homages are so popular...
> 
> Also, by you calling them "copies, replicas" that is actually a lie. Because a copy or a replica is a fake watch pretending to be the real deal with the name on the dial and everything. An homage is a watch designed in the spirit of another, either with its own branding, or sterile. It's not hard to understand. But, I'm pretty sure that rational explanations like this fall on the deaf ears of people who hate homages...:roll:


I often wondered this. He seems to hate homages but stops by the MKII forum every once in a while for a spurt of negative posts. Of course this is not the only place he drops off the negativity. But really I am here about the watches and he knows that he can hide behind the mods so it is really just better to ignore him.


----------



## namor

White Tuna said:


> But feel free to tell us some of your stories from when you were in the US Military.


Like you, I was in the infantry - 15 years worth in the USMC, retired as a mustang Captain - so I rarely dealt with any kind of jets at all. But I never heard the name Fulcrum used except in reference to the Soviet jet. Coming from that background, I can't see anyone with US military experience naming anything after a Soviet weapon, nor would they be comfortable with the reference. I guess since MKII is homage military, and not genuinely so, that sort of distinction gets lost.


----------



## robert67

I'm enjoying the flexing of intellectual and military history prowess instead of talking about the watch!

I don't mind the price and it seems reasonable for a well manufactured watch that gets treated and timed in 6 positions - that itself doesn't happen with 99.9% of the catalogue watches seen on WUS that are the flavor a of the month. No doubt this is a top-notch, quality timepiece with great specs and my favorite GMT bezel. 

I just don't like the proportions - the minute markers seem too small for the dial and the wrist feature for me are the hands which seem a touch too small. Just doesn't work for me. However, I have no doubt it will jump on one over the next few years on an used model. I love the grey bezel insert but those numbers also seem a little thin. IMO, of course, and I hope many of you find the watch perfect and you enjoy the heck out of it. 
P.S. I just wish MKII would introduce a watch and actually have it for sale. Not a 1-2 week lead time.


----------



## mlb212

robert67 said:


> I'm enjoying the flexing of intellectual and military history prowess instead of talking about the watch!
> 
> I don't mind the price and it seems reasonable for a well manufactured watch that gets treated and timed in 6 positions - that itself doesn't happen with 99.9% of the catalogue watches seen on WUS that are the flavor a of the month. No doubt this is a top-notch, quality timepiece with great specs and my favorite GMT bezel.
> 
> I just don't like the proportions - the minute markers seem too small for the dial and the wrist feature for me are the hands which seem a touch too small. Just doesn't work for me. However, I have no doubt it will jump on one over the next few years on an used model. I love the grey bezel insert but those numbers also seem a little thin. IMO, of course, and I hope many of you find the watch perfect and you enjoy the heck out of it.
> P.S. I just wish MKII would introduce a watch and actually have it for sale. Not a 1-2 week lead time.


I saw some of the preview pics from the NYC G2G and thought it was the best watch design I had yet to find (on a watch up for sale)... Bill has a great eye for only putting what is essential and necessary in/on his watches with an impeccable attention to detail and exceptional build quality...


----------



## White Tuna

namor said:


> Like you, I was in the infantry - 15 years worth in the USMC, retired as a mustang Captain - so I rarely dealt with any kind of jets at all. But I never heard the name Fulcrum used except in reference to the Soviet jet. Coming from that background, I can't see anyone with US military experience naming anything after a Soviet weapon, nor would they be comfortable with the reference. I guess since MKII is homage military, and not genuinely so, that sort of distinction gets lost.


So in the Marines they never reused words or acronyms? I find that an interesting difference in culture that I was never aware of. When you were in the Marines you never used the word flanker?

I am not sure the WORD fulcrum has been used to name much, but I see no problem with this at all. I have known of the word and it's meaning since grade school and am sure that it has been used in all if the US Military academies, prior to, and not in reference to the Mig-29. I have a hard time believing that you have gotten so far in life without ever hearing or using the word except in reference to the Mig-29. I never knew it was a codeword used by NATO to describe a Soviet aircraft not named Fulcrum before your post, but what the heck. Is Fulcrum a Russian word? Is it the Russian name for the plane?

Did you just find out about the name or did you wait until the release to try to make up a controversy?

I was in the US Military and I have no problem with it. Am I not anyone? It will be a shame because of this new rule never to be able to use the word "Bear" or "Badger" for any US system. Also we need to immediately start a campaign to remove any reference of the the Bison APC which has been used by the US and its allies.

I am very interested in these new naming rules.


----------



## toxicavenger

Specifications of what a watch must meet isn't designing watches. The military has specs of everything that they use. But they don't design all of that equipment.


JohnF said:


> Um, no. The US military had a long history of having watches built to very clear military specifications, starting with pocket watches for the artillery folks and Army air power, moving to the WW2 A11, amongst others. Waltham, Elgin, Hamilton all built world-class watches to military specifications, and each US ship used to have a lovely Hamilton ship chronometer as their principle time-keeper for navigational purposes. The military specifications are long and quite precise design documents.
> 
> The tradition pretty much ended after the Vietnam conflict and the move to a volunteer force. Basic rationale for the abandonment of the tradition was the ubiquity of time-displaying devices as electronics pervaded weapons technologies, plus increased salaries of soldiers who were finally able to afford their own watches.
> 
> But no tradition of developing watches at all? Nope.
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## toxicavenger

Really?? Most successful manufactures keep people informed so they don't have to guess what is going on with a product that they have already paid in full for.

And to YOU I might sound like I am always "ticked off" but I see things in black in white. When something sounds out of place I call it what it is. I wish more people would be like this and not just followers. But we all can't be the same for sure.

But your right if you guys want to spend your money and have other products released before the ones you have already paid for then good on you.


Dragoon said:


> You always seemed to be a bit ticked off about things, Toxic, so it is no surprise that things which MKII do could upset your applecart. I assume, like in most cases, you do not have any reservations for the 300 or the GMT but you are just expressing your general displeasure on how the business is operated.
> 
> And, dont confuse my knowledge of MKII products with your initial comment about the Fulcrum and military inspired watches when you stated: "It is a cool watch but the US military has no tradition of developing watches at all."
> 
> Again, just to clarify...it is a new model loosely based on his Rolex Mil Sub and Tudor pieces from Viet Nam era with a nod to the tradition of military insprired watches in the US as Bill states in the description of the Fulcrum: "The first model in the Fulcrum lineup conceptualizes the "American Milsub". As a base we drew inspiration from the vintage Rolex[1] and Tudor[2] Submariners[3] that had been a favorite of the military since the Vietnam War."
> 
> So, I am not sure what you are rattling on about in that regard. Seems to be clearly stated for all to see.
> 
> As far as you other concern about watches which you have not ordered (300 and GMT) then I think everyone appreciates your concern, if that is what it is, and I think we all will be happy when more progress is achieved on these designs and the finished watches are delivered. I have been happy with the watches I have personally received from Bill /MKII and have no issues otherwise.
> 
> As far as delays in releasing new models. This is not uncommon in the least and MKII is no different in this regard. I would much prefer a watch not be released until it is correct, finished, and ready for release into the customers hands. This is the preferred method of operation as far as I am concerned. Many models have or had a delay in the original proposed release dates including the Ocean 7 LM-8 (originally August 2013) the last release from the watch company that delivered the Oceaneer and Ocean Explorer and many many others.
> 
> It is a credit to Bill that he gives us some insights into his releases and allows us to see his humanity. A lot of manufactures/Owners would never be so open and honest. I think the guy is great!


----------



## toxicavenger

Good question but if you look at my past history I don't dislike any homages (and I have owned a few). I think they should be called what they are. This is great great looking updated version of previously made watch at a more affordable price.

But to act like this is totally new watch that was design by MKii then that is foolish.

I remember at one time when Aegir was releasing the soprod movement in their watches people beat it to death and made it sounded like a inferior movement compared to ETA. Now that this watch comes with it then it is a upgraded movement from the ETA.

So does anyone know what this new technology is called lum-brik???? How is different than all the other lumes?



AlphaWolf777 said:


> Based on what I've read, I have to ask: Why do you care about any of this if you seem to hate homages so much?
> 
> You have to understand that the watch that the Fulcrum homages, (partially the Rolex MilSub, as stated) only exists in roughly 1,200 models total, many of which are already owned, and others are lost. They usually go for $100,000 at auction. It's like wearing an insurance policy on your wrist.
> 
> So, do you think that anyone would rather have that, (who could afford a MilSub anyway? If any actually went up for sale... Remember, there are 1,200 or less actually known to exist). Or a $1,700 watch that is brand new, the highest quality possible for its price point, and just a very nice piece in general? Because a nice watch is a nice watch, period. Does it have to have a certain name on the dial and cost a certain price to be important and/or a high quality piece that someone can cherish? I don't think so, and neither do a lot of people who frequent the forums. It's pretty simple to understand why homages are so popular...
> 
> Also, by you calling them "copies, replicas" that is actually a lie. Because a copy or a replica is a fake watch pretending to be the real deal with the name on the dial and everything. An homage is a watch designed in the spirit of another, either with its own branding, or sterile. It's not hard to understand. But, I'm pretty sure that rational explanations like this fall on the deaf ears of people who hate homages...:roll:


----------



## toxicavenger

So I "hide behind the mods"??? This is funny you must have spent sometime thinking about this.

If you have read any of my post you realize I call it the way I see it. We all don't see things the same and I realize this. But I don't hide behind people and not say what I think.

Great talking to you and keep up the great work.


White Tuna said:


> I often wondered this. He seems to hate homages but stops by the MKII forum every once in a while for a spurt of negative posts. Of course this is not the only place he drops off the negativity. But really I am here about the watches and he knows that he can hide behind the mods so it is really just better to ignore him.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Let's be clear guys, "Toxic" is the most chill dude you'll ever meet. His points are legit and he's not a hater, just a person with his opinion - like all of us. This said, I have a grey Fulcrum inbound and will post my thoughts when it arrives. 

Hey Bill - please triple check it before it goes out, especially for dust under the crystal. I like your product, but I'm a picky SOB and I'll call it as I see it...


----------



## Dragoon

Items paid for in full? I dont know about the 300 project but for the GMT the deposit for pre order was 50% of price.

I guess it is easier to make invalid assumptions and then be hypercritical than to actually determine the facts first and then determine an opinion based on various factors which may or may not impact your decision making process.

Black and White I can handle but this scattergun approach of creating your own facts and then being ignorant about your conclusions seems to indicate motives which are less than sincere.



toxicavenger said:


> Really?? Most successful manufactures keep people informed so they don't have to guess what is going on with a product that they have already paid in full for.
> 
> And to YOU I might sound like I am always "ticked off" but I see things in black in white. When something sounds out of place I call it what it is. I wish more people would be like this and not just followers. But we all can't be the same for sure.
> 
> But your right if you guys want to spend your money and have other products released before the ones you have already paid for then good on you.


----------



## mlb212

LOL...I have no idea what lum-brik is...



toxicavenger said:


> Good question but if you look at my past history I don't dislike any homages (and I have owned a few). I think they should be called what they are. This is great great looking updated version of previously made watch at a more affordable price.
> 
> But to act like this is totally new watch that was design by MKii then that is foolish.
> 
> I remember at one time when Aegir was releasing the soprod movement in their watches people beat it to death and made it sounded like a inferior movement compared to ETA. Now that this watch comes with it then it is a upgraded movement from the ETA.
> 
> So does anyone know what this new technology is called lum-brik???? How is different than all the other lumes?


----------



## JFingers

I am really looking forward to seeing some legit wrist shots of this baby!

Blue skies,
-only Jake


----------



## enkidu

Uh, move the goalposts much? Your original quote (emphasis mine)


toxicavenger said:


> I agree then because no new technology was developed for this watch. It is modern copy of a older watch with some up grades. Nothing more, nothing less. It is a cool watch but the US military has no tradition of *developing* watches at all.


JohnF's reply:


JohnF said:


> Um, no. The US military had a long history of having watches built to very clear military specifications, starting with pocket watches for the artillery folks and Army air power, moving to the WW2 A11, amongst others. Waltham, Elgin, Hamilton all built world-class watches to military specifications, and each US ship used to have a lovely Hamilton ship chronometer as their principle time-keeper for navigational purposes. The military specifications are long and quite precise design documents.


Your "rebuttal"


toxicavenger said:


> Specifications of what a watch must meet isn't *designing* watches. The military has specs of everything that they use. But they don't *design* all of that equipment.


develop: verb 1 grow or cause to grow and become more mature, advanced, or elaborate.
design: verb 1 decide upon the look and functioning of (a building, garment, or other object), typically by making a detailed drawing of it.

I could argue that from the definition of design, the U.S. military has a long history of deciding upon the "look and functioning" of watches. But I don't even need to do that, because your original statement said "develop". You said "Specifications of what a watch must meet". Such specifications are the direct cause of the maturation of watch technologies. The Tornek Rayville TR-900 is a direct counter example of your statement (and the one with which I am most familar), the military issued detailed specifications (size, dial design, hand design (even down to the angles of the tips of the hands), accuracy, magnetic resistance etc.) which several watch companies were unable to meet. Tornek, employing the services of Rayville of Switzerland (who also produced the BP Fifty-Fathoms at the time) ultimately produced ~1000 watches which were state of the art at that time.


----------



## Knoc

Hoppyjr said:


> Let's be clear guys, "Toxic" is the most chill dude you'll ever meet. His points are legit and he's not a hater, just a person with his opinion - like all of us. This said, I have a grey Fulcrum inbound and will post my thoughts when it arrives.
> 
> Hey Bill - please triple check it before it goes out, especially for dust under the crystal. I like your product, but I'm a picky SOB and I'll call it as I see it...


Looking forward to your thoughts and pics.


----------



## Relay

Fulcrum, the point on which a lever rests or is supported and on which it pivots.

3 points = Rolex[1] and Tudor[2] Submariners[3]


----------



## TatsNGuns

wowzer clearly he has his fanbase and some detractors i guess thats the times we live in. first off the watch itself is appealing to me minus the name ,, not quite sure why the military tacticool theme has to be played so hard to the point of naming a american based watch after a russian theme military item lol just my 2 cents on that. price is what it is for me if its extremely well built then guess what if you have the cash and the desire you will get it period. omega or rolex could slap a logo on a pile of dog crap and some collecter would spend the cash to get it so price vs value is in the eye of the buyer. personally larger hands would be awesome if i was a buyer but like a few others have said they plan on being buyers on the used market vs the brand spanking new side. I like the watch and for those who ordered it congrats a incoming watch is always a exciting thing so post up those pics and make us " wait and see er types drool " lol enjoy


----------



## TatsNGuns

I dont think business managers are legally allowed in micro brands for the first 10 years lol 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relay

Couple of questions, I guess these are the same on other MKII's...

How does the aluminium bezel hold up to scratching? I'd think aluminium would be one of the softest, suppose you'd be paying double ($4K) for ceramic on the Tudor Pelagos.


Also, does the MKII natural rubber straps have a deployment clasp or buck


----------



## mlb212

Thank god thats settled...



enkidu said:


> Uh, move the goalposts much? Your original quote (emphasis mine)
> 
> JohnF's reply:
> 
> Your "rebuttal"
> 
> develop: verb 1 grow or cause to grow and become more mature, advanced, or elaborate.
> design: verb 1 decide upon the look and functioning of (a building, garment, or other object), typically by making a detailed drawing of it.
> 
> I could argue that from the definition of design, the U.S. military has a long history of deciding upon the "look and functioning" of watches. But I don't even need to do that, because your original statement said "develop". You said "Specifications of what a watch must meet". Such specifications are the direct cause of the maturation of watch technologies. The Tornek Rayville TR-900 is a direct counter example of your statement (and the one with which I am most familar), the military issued detailed specifications (size, dial design, hand design (even down to the angles of the tips of the hands), accuracy, magnetic resistance etc.) which several watch companies were unable to meet. Tornek, employing the services of Rayville of Switzerland (who also produced the BP Fifty-Fathoms at the time) ultimately produced ~1000 watches which were state of the art at that time.


----------



## mlb212

I believe Bill allows deposit refunds...



toxicavenger said:


> Good point bro, I honestly think it is a horrible business plan to have people who paid for watches (regardless of amount) and are still waiting on them years later. If you don't see this as a problem then oh well.
> 
> But as a consumer this is a horrible business plan to rob peter to paul. Just my .02.
> 
> If I was MKii and wanted to be successful then I would hire a business manager who help with the growth.


----------



## ejj

Relay said:


> Couple of questions, I guess these are the same on other MKII's...
> 
> How does the aluminium bezel hold up to scratching? I'd think aluminium would be one of the softest, suppose you'd be paying double ($4K) for ceramic on the Tudor Pelagos.
> 
> Also, does the MKII natural rubber straps have a deployment clasp or buck


Ceramic bezels are all over the place now, even on watches that cost half as much as the Fulcrum. Ceramic is cool, and can have a cool look to it. But it is not perfect either. In fact, some of the Rolex Sub guys have not been so happy with the cost of repairing them on the new Sub. I like aluminum. It does show wear, but I like patina.


----------



## Relay

ejj said:


> Ceramic bezels are all over the place now, even on watches that cost half as much as the Fulcrum. Ceramic is cool, and can have a cool look to it. But it is not perfect either. In fact, some of the Rolex Sub guys have not been so happy with the cost of repairing them on the new Sub. I like aluminum. It does show wear, but I like patina.


Thanks ejj,

Was having a look at a few other post about this and also one from Bill - Bezel Insert.

Maybe I'm spoilt by my Damasko, something different again as far as bezel material.
...been looking for a dive watch for ages and this Fulcrum might be the one.

One thing, possibly parts for this movement may not be as easily attainable compared to ETA.

Cheers


----------



## JohnF

Folks, please re-read the sticky post on this forum on posting here. Discussions of business philosophy have no place here. I'm deleting some posts as a result and expect folks to live by the rules as clearly laid out in the sticky post titled "Please read before posting."

That is all.


----------



## charger02

White Tuna said:


> So in the Marines they never reused words or acronyms? I find that an interesting difference in culture that I was never aware of. When you were in the Marines you never used the word flanker?
> 
> I am not sure the WORD fulcrum has been used to name much, but I see no problem with this at all. I have known of the word and it's meaning since grade school and am sure that it has been used in all if the US Military academies, prior to, and not in reference to the Mig-29. I have a hard time believing that you have gotten so far in life without ever hearing or using the word except in reference to the Mig-29. I never knew it was a codeword used by NATO to describe a Soviet aircraft not named Fulcrum before your post, but what the heck. Is Fulcrum a Russian word? Is it the Russian name for the plane?
> 
> Did you just find out about the name or did you wait until the release to try to make up a controversy?
> 
> I was in the US Military and I have no problem with it. Am I not anyone? It will be a shame because of this new rule never to be able to use the word "Bear" or "Badger" for any US system. Also we need to immediately start a campaign to remove any reference of the the Bison APC which has been used by the US and its allies.
> 
> I am very interested in these new naming rules.


W.T. you are way off base on your assumption, ridiculous sarcasm aside. I am both a Marine and work in the aviation field. The terms "Flanker, Frog, Bear, etc." have specific meaning when it comes to classification of certain types of aircraft. Similar to "Tomcat, Iroquois, or Hornet." Without getting into specifics this common knowledge but given how you tout your military prowess I am sure you already knew that. Feel free to PM me if you need further clarification on NATO aircraft naming convention.

Because the Fulcrum (we are talking the watch here) has been described as inspired by the U.S. military then the naming convention would also be associated with the U.S. military. Strange name choice for a watch that is supposed to have its roots in the U.S. military watch making.


----------



## White Tuna

Hoppyjr said:


> Let's be clear guys, "Toxic" is the most chill dude you'll ever meet. His points are legit and he's not a hater, just a person with his opinion - like all of us. This said, I have a grey Fulcrum inbound and will post my thoughts when it arrives.
> 
> Hey Bill - please triple check it before it goes out, especially for dust under the crystal. I like your product, but I'm a picky SOB and I'll call it as I see it...


I see things black and white. I call it the way I see it. He is a hater.


----------



## White Tuna

enkidu said:


> Uh, move the goalposts much? Your original quote (emphasis mine)
> 
> JohnF's reply:
> 
> Your "rebuttal"
> 
> develop: verb 1 grow or cause to grow and become more mature, advanced, or elaborate.
> design: verb 1 decide upon the look and functioning of (a building, garment, or other object), typically by making a detailed drawing of it.
> 
> I could argue that from the definition of design, the U.S. military has a long history of deciding upon the "look and functioning" of watches. But I don't even need to do that, because your original statement said "develop". You said "Specifications of what a watch must meet". Such specifications are the direct cause of the maturation of watch technologies. The Tornek Rayville TR-900 is a direct counter example of your statement (and the one with which I am most familar), the military issued detailed specifications (size, dial design, hand design (even down to the angles of the tips of the hands), accuracy, magnetic resistance etc.) which several watch companies were unable to meet. Tornek, employing the services of Rayville of Switzerland (who also produced the BP Fifty-Fathoms at the time) ultimately produced ~1000 watches which were state of the art at that time.


He sees things black and white and calls it how he sees it. But depending on time of day and mood, black and white shift.


----------



## White Tuna

Relay said:


> Couple of questions, I guess these are the same on other MKII's...
> 
> How does the aluminium bezel hold up to scratching? I'd think aluminium would be one of the softest, suppose you'd be paying double ($4K) for ceramic on the Tudor Pelagos.
> 
> Also, does the MKII natural rubber straps have a deployment clasp or buck


*Hello Relay.* Before I received my Kingston I was all on board a ceramic bezel for the MKII GMT/Key West. After I received my Kingston I dropped that and am VERY happy with the aluminum bezel. I have had it for at least a year (I have no idea if it is one or two?) and have no scratches on the bezel. I have rapped it a couple of good times but I am surely not the hardest user. Depending on the maker I have no hesitation buying a watch with an aluminum bezel and would rather have an aluminum bezel on the Key West.


----------



## Dragoon

I believe this is exactly the point which W.T. is making. There are numerous military uses of names and naming conventions which a knowledgeable service historian/veteran can recite when it comes to picking a name whether it be for a military purpose or for a watch.

In this case, I believe we have to assume that the name chosen by Bill/MKII was NOT in reference to a foreign produced missile system or Russian aircraft. If someone has some type of concrete evidence to the contrary, please feel free to post.

If we look back on other names selected by MKII then I believe we can see names selected which are also not intentionally nor specifically associated with foreign produced weapons systems or military aircraft even though if you conducted a very thorough research you might find reference to one of the those names is some countries list of military nomenclature or intelligence network nomenclature. Ie.. Vantage, Quad 10, Stingray, Paradive, Kingston, Nassau, ect.

Every one can certainly have their own opinion on the name chosen for this new MKII timepiece. Most of us would not be posting in this forum unless we had some interest in MKII products.

I think the Fulcrum is an exciting and briliant new offering from Bill/MKII. And, I also like all of the previous models which Bill has produced so please categorize me as a fan of MKII if you need to put me in a category.

Most of us are adults here and I think out of courtesy that we do not have to rain on anyone's parade the first few days of release on a new product which Bill has obviously worked very hard on bringing to market.

I am not suggesting that critiquing the watch, feature set, or design elements is poor form but do think that belittling the product because of a choice of a name is a cheap shot.

A guy in England basically once said: A rose by any other name will still smell as sweet....



charger02 said:


> W.T. you are way of base on your assumption, ridiculous sarcasm aside. I am both a Marine and work in the aviation field. The terms "Flanker, Frog, Bear, etc." have specific meaning when it comes to classification of certain types of aircraft. Similar to "Tomcat, Iroquois, or Hornet." Without getting into specifics this common knowledge but given how you tout your military prowess I am sure you already knew that. Feel free to PM me if you need further clarification on NATO aircraft naming convention.
> 
> Because the Fulcrum (we are talking the watch here) has been described as inspired by the U.S. military then the naming convention would also be associated with the U.S. military. Strange name choice for a watch that is supposed to have its roots in the U.S. military watch making.


----------



## White Tuna

charger02 said:


> W.T. you are way of base on your assumption, ridiculous sarcasm aside. I am both a Marine and work in the aviation field. The terms "Flanker, Frog, Bear, etc." have specific meaning when it comes to classification of certain types of aircraft. Similar to "Tomcat, Iroquois, or Hornet." Without getting into specifics this common knowledge but given how you tout your military prowess I am sure you already knew that. Feel free to PM me if you need further clarification on NATO aircraft naming convention.
> 
> Because the Fulcrum (we are talking the watch here) has been described as inspired by the U.S. military then the naming convention would also be associated with the U.S. military. Strange name choice for a watch that is supposed to have its roots in the U.S. military watch making.


OK, is it a NATO naming convention or a US Military naming convention. The word fulcrum has a much bigger, and much longer, history in the logistics strong military that the U.S. military is.

I would also like to point out that the US Military had no strong history of official nicknames up to, and through, WWII. It was not the Americans who named the the Sherman and the Stuart. It was the Brits. The Americans for the most part referred to M4 as the M4 throughout most of the war...

I now we are a primary member of NATO but I personally never felt as or more loyal to NATO or its customs. Of course I never worked with other NATO forces so maybe people who do start to show more of an affiliation?

I am pretty sure that not only does the word fulcrum pre-date the United States, but all US Military branches as well. Besides the word, which anyone can claim to not have heard use or understood, the concept of leverage is of great importance to everyone and especially a military that had to move large, heavy, objects in relatively short periods of time. Levers and leverage are classical concepts are one of the cornerstones of civilization and have been taught at all of the US Military academies since they opened.

As for flanker being a specific word fulcrum is also a specific word that has meaning to the classically educated and real world applications. I am not I was ever offended when I was referred to as a flanker. Also how do you feel about the use of the word Bison for US and Soviet equipment? Gonna' start a campaign?


----------



## White Tuna

charger02 said:


> W.T. you are way off base on your assumption, ridiculous sarcasm aside.* I am both a Marine and work in the aviation field. The terms "Flanker, Frog, Bear, etc." have specific meaning when it comes to classification of certain types of aircraft. Similar to "Tomcat, Iroquois, or Hornet." * Without getting into specifics this common knowledge but given how you tout your military prowess I am sure you already knew that. Feel free to PM me if you need further clarification on NATO aircraft naming convention.
> 
> Because the Fulcrum (we are talking the watch here) has been described as inspired by the U.S. military then the naming convention would also be associated with the U.S. military. Strange name choice for a watch that is supposed to have its roots in the U.S. military watch making.


You are a Marine AND in the AVIATION field? How could you do that? Does not the word marine have a specific meaning? Should you not have joined the Air Force?


----------



## charger02

White Tuna said:


> You are a Marine AND in the AVIATION field? How could you do that? Does not the word marine have a specific meaning? Should you not have joined the Air Force?


W.T you are entitled to your opinions on watch naming convention, that is fair. We can agree to disagree and still enjoy watches right? Lets stick to the topic at hand and argue about horology. I will be happy to discuss Marine aviation via PM's if you have any questions about its history or specific nomenclature. Have a great day!


----------



## JohnF

Okay. Enough.

2 points:

1) Whatever you might think. the name Fulcrum was not taken from the NATO designation of the Mikhoyan Mi-29. The fact that aircraft is also called that is accidental.

2) Marines can be aviators and indeed some of the finest pilots are marines.

Now, I get to have the last word on that. Please, no further banter too and fro here in these two subjects. If it continues, I will be forced to get out the thread-killer tools.


----------



## sunster

Boys boys boys calm your jets. Why are you getting your knickers in a twist arguing over the origins of the name of this watch? It's just a name and it's just a watch. To know why it's called Fulcrum, why not just ask Bill? Would some of you have just preferred it was called LRRP II? 

To me the watch looks great. I've always loved the look of simple classic tool watches be it from Rolex or Omega of yesteryear. It's what we come to expect from MK II. It's a very well made homage and a little more with some modern tweaks selected by Bill for reasons only he can explain. Those who were not blown away by the appearance of this new watch should be reminded that Bill makes homages, catering to a specific market. Those not interested homages may not have considered buying into the MK II brand anyway.

Pricewise it's a little more than what we've been used to...esp as it is a homage watch. However over the last few years we've seen some appreciation in the used values of Bill's watches. There was even quite fairly blatant profiteering of the Kingston when some owners received theirs (eventually). In some way it'd be nice that Bill gets to see some of those dollars. The price places the watch against some of the larger Swiss brands, and I think if it's going to succeed, then the speed of delivery and customer service will have to be improved. That being said MK II has a strong following who have drank the kool aid so to speak and who have strong appreciation for the the watches, what they stand for and most of whom, have the patience of a saint. 

Bracelet or no bracelet, doesn't matter too much to me but a good bracelet, finished in the same manner as the watch would surely push its value over the 2k mark. Food for thought. 

Bill's business model and how he deals with his 'limited edition' watches- think everyone knows how I feel about that but that's another discussion (one which would probably end up deleted by moderator). It is what it is.
I will no doubt own a Fulcrum at some stage as I have had with all Bill's other watches (except the Tornek). 

I remember the days when deciding to buy a MK II, be it a Vantage or Stingray, was also about refined affordability....sub $700 budget. Collecting and wearing these were fun. With the Fulcrum, Bill is moving MK II up a couple of notches. Wearers will no doubt be more careful. Best of luck to Bill in his own "pursuit of excellence" 

Look forward to seeing some of the owner's pics and perspectives of the Fulcrum. The grey bezel version may well be an itch I will have to scratch at some stage


( In regards the views of making a homage and improving on it, it's worth watching the Top Gear review of the Porsche 911 Singer. Saw it last night and made me think of MK II)


----------



## ejj

JohnF said:


> Folks, please re-read the sticky post on this forum on posting here. Discussions of business philosophy have no place here. I'm deleting some posts as a result and expect folks to live by the rules as clearly laid out in the sticky post titled "Please read before posting."
> 
> That is all.


Thanks! This thread had become a sad example of what's wrong with Internet forums.


----------



## Dragoon

For some the glass is half empty. For others, half full.

If you frequent this MKII forum you will also find some very informative threads concerning MKII watches among others.

So ,yeah, a few prognosticators can mess up a thread.

I guess they accomplished what they wanted to accomplish.

But, consider what a world would be like in which there was no MKII forum. Yes, we would not have the occasional bad behavior of few individuals. But, there is so much positive content and great information on what Bill is accomplishing and bringing to the table that it far outweighs the occasional negative imput.

There is an African saying... It is sometimes difficult to hear the beauty of a single songbird when three of them fly by you. (Not sure it applies here but it is a great saying!)

Not going to change my world...

...and doesnt change a great new watch from Bill and MKII.



ejj said:


> Thanks! This thread had become a sad example of what's wrong with Internet forums.


----------



## Time Collector

I agree that everyone is entitled to their own opinion and should express how they feel about things if they see something wrong. *All Bill is trying to do is give us his "INTERPRETATION" of what the Rolex 5517 or 5513 would have become if it was still in production with the materials available today. * I like many of you have served and fought in war for my country and I can tell you personally that when you are trying to avoid an IUD driving on a known heavily mined road or when you are in a fire fight, the name of your watch is the last thing on your mind. I also have a son, still on the ground over there as we speak and he wears a g-shock that he brought in basic training years ago, "I pray he comes home safe". The funny thing about military issued watches is that they were only issued to a select group of soldiers, today most of the troops wear either G-shock or seiko watches because they are cheap and rugged. They are normally purchased at a military Bx/Px stores located on military bases. So when you fast forward 30 - 50 years from now when people start talking about the watches that were worn during the Iraqi war, they will no doubt be talking about a watch made in Japan. With that said, the watch has been named Fulcrum and I doubt if Bill/MKII will change it, so let's just move forward and wait to see how the watch performs and then comment if it's not to you standards. I see good points in everyone's post but we got to stop slamming each other, we can express our opinion without tearing another member down. *FACTS NEVER LIE!!!!

*









It's bigger than the watch for those who served no matter what country you are from! When you pay homage to something you show a demonstration of respect or dedication to someone or something, sometimes by simple declaration but often by some more oblique reference, artistic or poetic.


----------



## toxicavenger

Good reply "buddy"


White Tuna said:


> He sees things black and white and calls it how he sees it. But depending on time of day and mood, black and white shift.


----------



## toxicavenger

Sorry for that and thanks for the lesson. You really showed me up.

Keep up the good work and I hope to see you in class.


enkidu said:


> Uh, move the goalposts much? Your original quote (emphasis mine)
> 
> JohnF's reply:
> 
> Your "rebuttal"
> 
> develop: verb 1 grow or cause to grow and become more mature, advanced, or elaborate.
> design: verb 1 decide upon the look and functioning of (a building, garment, or other object), typically by making a detailed drawing of it.
> 
> I could argue that from the definition of design, the U.S. military has a long history of deciding upon the "look and functioning" of watches. But I don't even need to do that, because your original statement said "develop". You said "Specifications of what a watch must meet". Such specifications are the direct cause of the maturation of watch technologies. The Tornek Rayville TR-900 is a direct counter example of your statement (and the one with which I am most familar), the military issued detailed specifications (size, dial design, hand design (even down to the angles of the tips of the hands), accuracy, magnetic resistance etc.) which several watch companies were unable to meet. Tornek, employing the services of Rayville of Switzerland (who also produced the BP Fifty-Fathoms at the time) ultimately produced ~1000 watches which were state of the art at that time.


----------



## Time Collector

Is there any good news about the Fulcrum or any other sightings besides Bills wrist, if not could we just PM the members you have a problem with and not do in your windows on this thread because everyones opinion matters even if it differs from your own views. * Thanks in advance, because I know you all are a great bunch of guys, with the love of watches in common.* I came across this while reading the rules.

2. *Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators*. *No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed*. *Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated*, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.
*Members who have personal issues with other members and moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum*.

*FACTS NEVER LIE!!!!*


----------



## rmasso

Time Collector said:


> I agree that everyone is entitled to their own opinion and should express how they feel about things if they see something wrong. *All Bill is trying to do is give us his "INTERPRETATION" of what the Rolex 5517 or 5513 would have become if it was still in production with the materials available today. * I like many of you have served and fought in war for my country and I can tell you personally that when you are trying to avoid an IUD driving on a known heavily mined road or when you are in a fire fight, the name of your watch is the last thing on your mind. I also have a son, still on the ground over there as we speak and he wears a g-shock that he brought in basic training years ago, "I pray he comes home safe". The funny thing about military issued watches is that they were only issued to a select group of soldiers, today most of the troops wear either G-shock or seiko watches because they are cheap and rugged. They are normally purchased at a military Bx/Px stores located on military bases. So when you fast forward 30 - 50 years from now when people start talking about the watches that were worn during the Iraqi war, they will no doubt be talking about a watch made in Japan. With that said, the watch has been named Fulcrum and I doubt if Bill/MKII will change it, so let's just move forward and wait to see how the watch performs and then comment if it's not to you standards. I see good points in everyone's post but we got to stop slamming each other, we can express our opinion without tearing another member down. *FACTS NEVER LIE!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's bigger than the watch for those who served no matter what country you are from! When you pay homage to something you show a demonstration of respect or dedication to someone or something, sometimes by simple declaration but often by some more oblique reference, artistic or poetic.


Excellent post and thank you for serving!
Rich


----------



## enkidu

toxicavenger said:


> Sorry for that and thanks for the lesson. You really showed me up.
> 
> Keep up the good work and I hope to see you in class.


You're welcome. Sorry if I came off as blunt; sometimes I slip into "debate mode" from old habit. But a nice sharp discussion is better than endless platitudes and pablum. In the end it's all good, we're having a friendly chat about watches. I welcome all productive engagement.


----------



## Yao

Sorry but I don't have time to read this thread. What I must say is to answer some false information, which I imagine has also made it into this thread, by Toxicavenger. Regarding sourcing of the Fulcrum case:

* As per our policy we don't discuss sources of our parts for competitive reasons. What I can say is, without qualification, that the Fulcurm case is NOT made in Asia. If Toxicavenger would like to continue saying such slander on this or other forums I invite him to justify his claim, which he won't be able to do.


----------



## toxicavenger

Great reply Bill.

The subject of where your cases are made have never been answered in the past so this would clear it up for anyone in question and help justify the price of your watches. I honestly don't have a problem with Asia parts by any means, the problem I have is smoke and mirrors.

Keep up the great work and hope to see some more future products.


Yao said:


> Sorry but I don't have time to read this thread. What I must say is to answer some false information, which I imagine has also made it into this thread, by Toxicavenger. Regarding sourcing of the Fulcrum case:
> 
> * As per our policy we don't discuss sources of our parts for competitive reasons. What I can say is, without qualification, that the Fulcurm case is NOT made in Asia. If Toxicavenger would like to continue saying such slander on this or other forums I invite him to justify his claim, which he won't be able to do.


----------



## TxBassTech

I really like this watch and would love to see one "in the flesh" sometime. 42mm may be a little big for me but that all depends on how it wears on my wrist. I would be jumping all over this if my contract for my current job did not end in December. After my experience and satisfaction with my recently acquired Nassau, I would not think twice about the price of the Fulcrum. The quality and hands on nature of Bill's work, to me, makes his watches so much more special than a mass produced watch. 
I think anybody that has a problem with MK II watches has probably never worn one and does not understand the effort it takes to make a watch like this.
I'm leaving for Australia in a few days, but when I get back to Austin in January, I will gladly meet anybody for a cup of coffee if they would like to see my Nassau.


----------



## gwold

Placed my order this morning, because I'm sick & tired of seeing all of y'all posting to the WAYW thread & not being able to join in.

Actually, I saw the model at the NYC GTG, and have been waiting since. I'm very happy to see the black bezel in the first offering, myself, as I prefer that to the grey, which did look very nice itself. (Bill, sorry again about that loss.)

My hesitation was the strap. Not a fan of the rubber, won't use it more than necessary. I have a 22mm WJean Super Oyster II, on an SKX007. Any thoughts on a decent set of end links that would fit? Also, it's brushed, so were I to use it I'd need to get it blasted. But maybe you'll see pics (note the question on end links).

I also have a black & grey striped nato to try.

But in the end, this baby looks like leather or steel to me. Ammo strap, perhaps.

Greg


----------



## lipjin

I've been thinking about the fulcrum and whether to place an order: it boils down to this

How easy is it for a watchmaker to replace parts or repair the a10 movement given it is (in my opinion) less common than the ETA movement. Note I am half the world away in HKG and will not have the simple option of just sending it to Bill to repair/regulate. 

I have a LRRP and have it looked at and regulated by a watchmaker before


----------



## Relay

lipjin said:


> How easy is it for a watchmaker to replace parts or repair the a10 movement given it is (in my opinion) less common than the ETA movement. Note I am half the world away in HKG and will not have the simple option of just sending it to Bill to repair/regulate.


I've asked this question with no replies too. I really don't think anyone can answer.

Searching Google brings up very few. Try "Soprod A10 servicing/parts" or whatever.

Ebay did bring up a new Soprod A10 for ~$270 I think. Could always buy a spare for parts


----------



## ljb187

lipjin said:


> I've been thinking about the fulcrum and whether to place an order: it boils down to this
> 
> How easy is it for a watchmaker to replace parts or repair the a10 movement given it is (in my opinion) less common than the ETA movement. Note I am half the world away in HKG and will not have the simple option of just sending it to Bill to repair/regulate.
> 
> I have a LRRP and have it looked at and regulated by a watchmaker before





Relay said:


> I've asked this question with no replies too. I really don't think anyone can answer.
> 
> Searching Google brings up very few. Try "Soprod A10 servicing/parts" or whatever.
> 
> Ebay did bring up a new Soprod A10 for ~$270 I think. Could always buy a spare for parts


I think any actual warranty work would be done by Midwest Watch & Clocks, maybe see how they feel about the movement and if they've got much experience working with clients in Asia. The modding industry seems to be a world-wide endeavor, they might even have a contact in Hong Kong they could point you to. Of course finding a respected local watchmaker to ask these types of questions would work as well.


----------



## Dragoon

From a 2009 WUS Thread.... "ETA VS Soprod"
link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/eta-soprod-268570.html

The A-10 is designed to compete with the 2892 and is not an ETA base to the best of my knowledge. I am starting to see this movement is several watches but have not heard too many accuracy reports so far. I would expect them to be solid. Maybe try googling the movement.

_from watchprosite_

Soprod made the A-10 as a direct replacement for ETA 2892. The width dimensions are the same between the 2892, 2824, and A-10, so the same hands and dials one used for ETA movements can also be used for the A-10, but the A-10 is 1 mm thicker than the 2824, so casing modifications may be necessary. It has a 42 hour power reserve and hacking seconds. 

AND>>>>>

The A10 is a new movement from Festina Group. Is a Spanish company that has some factory in Swiss. They produce his movement the A10, after Soprod that is other factory from Festina group modified it, for several brands.

The festina group invite us (www.foroderelojes.es, moderators) to visit his factories.

We went to Swiss in two aircrafts of Festina Group.


























The Festina group in Swiss. Candino and Perrelet factory.










Soprod factory, too a Festina group company. We see that A10 of some brands.....



















Here make some parts of A10, is ineltec other company of Festina Group.

















After goes to other Festina group, that is *MHVJ
*if do you want see more pics of the travel can see in our forum. (i don´t know if can put a link here).

But you see in the future a lot of brands with A10 movements, because we see these ;-)

Calibres SOP A10-2 / SOP A10BV-2 / SOP A10SQ-2Three versions available: basic, with visible balance or as skeletonMain featuresAutomatic movement: Swiss MadeReference: Alternance 10 (SOP A10xx)Calibre: 11 1/2'''Case fitting diameter (mm): 25.60Movement hight (mm): 3.60 (it doesn't include the hand fitting)Display: 3 hands H/M/S on the middleWindow position: 3h (on basic execution)Handling and corrections: 1) Manual winding2) Fast date correction (on basic execution)3) Time setting with stop secondNumber of synth. jewels / Incabloc: 25Frequency: 28'800 vibrations per hour / 4 [Hz]Minimum autonomy: 42 hoursWinding: Automatic bidirectionalRegulation: According to technical specificationsEscapement: mhvj (Swiss Made)







[/URL]BrochureTechnical drawings







[/URL]









Soprod Les Reussilles Contact

Mechanical DivisionSoprod SARue des Ecureuils 1CH-2722 Les ReussillesTel. +41 32 486 90 00Fax +41 32 486 90 90Reception - [email protected]Opening hours:Monday to Thursday: 8h-11h45 / 13h30-17h00Friday: 8h-11h45 / 13h30-16h00 Sales management - [email protected]







[/URL]

SOPROD on FACEBOOk

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Soprod-SA/170906682973811

_Facebook logo_
Email or PhonePassword Keep me logged in

Forgot your password? 


Recent
2012
March
February
January

2011
December
November
October
September
August
July
Joined Facebook


Soprod SA
is on Facebook.
To connect with Soprod SA, sign up for Facebook today.
Sign UpLog In





Create a Page

Privacy
Terms


Soprod SA129 likes · 4 talking about this


Industrials
Leader dans la production de mouvements mécaniques et quartz Swiss Made, Soprod est l'alternative au service des marques.

About



Photos



129

Likes




Events




Last press release



































More


Highlights

Highlights
Posts by Page
Posts by Others

HighlightsHighlightsPosts by PagePosts by Others



Soprod SAJune 15, 2012

EPHJ-EPMT-SMT "Grand Prix des Exposants" 
Award ceremenoy / Remise des prix




71Like · Comment · Share


Parmida Sally, Sebastien Muller, Bryan Leech and 4 others like this.



View 1 comment



Soprod SA shared a link.June 12, 2012

At Soprod we are proud to have been recognized by our peers for our innovation, expertise and originality as we were awarded the second prize at the first "Grand Prix des Exposants".
• Complete press release from EPHJ-EPMT-SMT: http://www.ephj.ch/en/pages/2500
• Communiqué de presse complet de EPHJ-EPMT-SMT: http://www.ephj.ch/pages/2486
• Komplette Pressemitteilung von EPHJ-EPMT-SMT: http://www.ephj.ch/de/pages/2495
Thanks to all of you who support us!


Press release 08.06.12 | EPHJ EPMT SMT
[url]www.ephj.ch
Press release 08.06.12 Closing of the EPHJ-EPMT-SMT Show in Geneva Very successful event, with a record number of visitors! With over 14,000 professional visitors and 664 exhibitors, the 2012 EPHJ-EPMT-SMT show was a record-breaker. The event was well received by participants, with Palexpo Geneva ...

[/URL]

22Like · Comment · Share


Juan Ramon Ruiz Rodriguez and Alain Duvaud like this.



View all 2 comments



Soprod SA changed their cover photo.June 3, 2012


11Like · Comment · Share


Eugenio Fernandez likes this.




lipjin said:


> I've been thinking about the fulcrum and whether to place an order: it boils down to this
> 
> How easy is it for a watchmaker to replace parts or repair the a10 movement given it is (in my opinion) less common than the ETA movement. Note I am half the world away in HKG and will not have the simple option of just sending it to Bill to repair/regulate.
> 
> I have a LRRP and have it looked at and regulated by a watchmaker before


----------



## enkidu

Dragoon said:


> From a 2009 WUS Thread.... "ETA VS Soprod" link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/eta-soprod-268570.html The A-10 is designed to compete with the 2892 and is not an ETA base to the best of my knowledge. I am starting to see this movement is several watches but have not heard too many accuracy reports so far. I would expect them to be solid. Maybe try googling the movement. from watchprosite Soprod made the A-10 as a direct replacement for ETA 2892. The width dimensions are the same between the 2892, 2824, and A-10, so the same hands and dials one used for ETA movements can also be used for the A-10, but the A-10 is 1 mm thicker than the 2824, so casing modifications may be necessary. It has a 42 hour power reserve and hacking seconds.


Correction: Watchprosite is incorrect about the difference in thickness between the 2824 and A-10. The A-10 is 1mm *thinner* at 3.6mm, the same thickness as the 2892. The 2824, 2836 are 4.6mm thick.


----------



## Wes Bourne

O/T question: 'Whenever possible we install the bezels ourselves. This provides us with the control we prefer to align the bezel with the dial precisely and adjust the action of the bezel when needed without having to risk marring the case body.' Quoted from #35 here: Pre-built watches (aka What the h*ll takes so long!). I understand Bill takes great care to ensure the bezel insert aligns with the dial perfectly, i.e. triangle/pip hit the 12:00 mark, but how about lining up the bezel as well, so either one of the 'peaks' or 'valleys' of the bezel's coin edge also lines up with the 12:00 mark? Can't be hard; just need to rotate the bezel so one of the 'peaks' or 'valleys' of the bezel's coin edge also lines up with 12:00 before applying the insert. Looking at pics of the Fulcrum (as well as other MK II watches), it doesn't appear that this is done atm. Surely there must be other OCD members who fuss about this sort of thing. Fulcrum


----------



## White Tuna

Formatting is your friend.


----------



## Wes Bourne

White Tuna said:


> Formatting is your friend.
> View attachment 1268097


No ..... Why the hell can't I insert a line break with the return key?


----------



## White Tuna

Wes Bourne said:


> No ..... Why the hell can't I insert a line break with the return key?


I have problems with this site. Type it in a word processor and paste it in.


----------



## Wes Bourne

O/T:

'_Whenever possible we install the bezels ourselves. This provides us with the control we prefer to align the bezel with the dial precisely and adjust the action of the bezel when needed without having to risk marring the case body._'*

*Quoted from #35 here: Pre-built watches (aka What the h*ll takes so long!).

I understand Bill takes great care to ensure the bezel insert aligns with the dial perfectly, i.e. triangle/pip hit the 12:00 mark, but how about lining up the bezel as well, so either one of the 'peaks' or 'valleys' of the bezel's coin edge also lines up with the 12:00 mark?

Can't be hard; just need to rotate the bezel so one of the 'peaks' or 'valleys' of the bezel's coin edge also lines up with 12:00 before applying the insert.

Looking at pics of the Fulcrum (as well as other MK II watches), it doesn't appear that this is done atm. Surely there must be other OCD members who fuss about this sort of thing.

Fulcrum


----------



## BigHaole

Wes Bourne said:


> ...just need to rotate the bezel so one of the 'peaks' or 'valleys' of the bezel's coin edge also lines up with 12:00 before applying the insert.)


It looks to me like the boundary between peak and valley lines up perfectly with the 12:00. I guess it's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Darwin

Let me guess... Windows 8 with IE10, correct? I've had the same problem here since I upgraded to Windows 8 from Windows 7... Windows 8.1 with IE11 fixes this but sadly the other issue that I have, that of not being able to insert photos in my posts, remains...


Wes Bourne said:


> No ..... Why the hell can't I insert a line break with the return key?


----------



## White Tuna

Darwin said:


> Let me guess... Windows 8 with IE10, correct? I've had the same problem here since I upgraded to Windows 8 from Windows 7... Windows 8.1 with IE11 fixes this but sadly the other issue that I have, that of not being able to insert photos in my posts, remains...


I do not blame IE, I blame the board software. I wish companies would stop trying to "help" me when I do not want or need their help.


----------



## Darwin

Well, yes! Fair comment 😄

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

Is this technique utilized on Rolex, Omega, Patek, or JLC watches you have seen? I have never even considered this as any kind of "issue" (if you want to call it that?).

So, no, doesnt bother me at all.

And, I doubt you are any more of a perfectionist (or OCD) than Bill/MKII himself. His level of perfection on his watches really is in the realm of everything that he can possibly accomplish or feels compelled to accomplish within the realm of perfection on this level of existence.

I am not stating that he does not or cannot make an errror or mistake. Just that I am certainly not going to chastise or suggest he take more attention to detail when he is practically "hand building" many of his pieces.

Kudos to Bill!!!!

I am guessing you have not owned an MKII watch. Sometimes you need to see these creatures in person to understand them and appreciate their humanity (valley or pointy edge of the bezel notwithstanding). Gotta have a little humanity in your products, I think.



Wes Bourne said:


> O/T:
> 
> Looking at pics of the Fulcrum (as well as other MK II watches), it doesn't appear that this is done atm. Surely there must be other OCD members who fuss about this sort of thing.
> 
> Fulcrum


----------



## White Tuna

I honestly think Bill has OCD.


----------



## David Woo

Darwin said:


> Windows 8 with IE10, correct?


yup.


----------



## Wes Bourne

Darwin said:


> Let me guess... Windows 8 with IE10, correct?


Hehe good guess!


Dragoon said:


> Is this technique utilized on Rolex, Omega, Patek, or JLC watches you have seen? I have never even considered this as any kind of "issue" (if you want to call it that?).


I don't look at Pateks or JLC much, but a Google image search shows that inserts not being aligned with bezels is certainly something that's fairly common on Rolex Subs. It's funny you should ask, because I had thought of mentioning this when I posted, but opted not to because what other brands do or don't do isn't really relevant imo. 


Dragoon said:


> And, I doubt you are any more of a perfectionist (or OCD) than Bill/MKII himself.


ORLY?


Dragoon said:


> &#8230;on this level of existence.


I have no idea what this means.



Dragoon said:


> I am not stating that he does not or cannot make an errror or mistake.


Um, sure. Btw, I never used the term error or mistake. This bezel insert thing is just a quirk I happen to have.



Dragoon said:


> I am guessing you have not owned an MKII watch


At least you got that one right. I do like the Nassau a lot though.


----------



## Dragoon

My post is just poking a little fun at your obsession (or whatever term you would like to categorize it under) with the bezel pointy/valley placement. No malicious intent intended. :-!

I think if you have the desire that you can certainly find a watchmaker who will custom alter dive bezels to your speciifcations as long as you can get the necessary inserts, ect. for him to perform his work. By alter, I mean align whatever peak/valley alignment and bezel insert alignment on the bezel itself to align all planes as you would like them.

Like I said, I have not heard of this alignment issue being a usual consideration, even in mid to high end brands. There could be watch houses which do consider this parameter; just not familiar with them as it is sort of an unusual/minor consideration for most.








Originally Posted by *Dragoon*  
&#8230;on this level of existence.

The above phrase was meant to imply that working stiffs who can afford a $500-$1000 watch are probably not aware of watches which align the bezel valleys/peaks thus at "our level of existence". Now, maybe at a watch shop in Monte Carlo or Geneve, Switzerland you can find a watch shop where this is indeed the case. That would definitely be at a higher ($$$$) level of existence than the normal MKII customer is living. 








Originally Posted by *Dragoon*  
I am not stating that he does not or cannot make an errror or mistake.

Um, sure. Btw, I never used the term error or mistake. This bezel insert thing is just a quirk I happen to have.

Yes, I know you did NOT use the term "error or mistake". Just stating in my text that I am not implying Bill is perfect. He can and I am sure does make mistakes occasionally.

And yes, the Nassau pieces are very cool. I might get one of the new 3,6,9 dial Nassau pieces if and when they are released.



Wes Bourne said:


> Hehe good guess!
> 
> I don't look at Pateks or JLC much, but a Google image search shows that inserts not being aligned with bezels is certainly something that's fairly common on Rolex Subs. It's funny you should ask, because I had thought of mentioning this when I posted, but opted not to because what other brands do or don't do isn't really relevant imo.
> 
> ORLY?
> 
> I have no idea what this means.
> 
> Um, sure. Btw, I never used the term error or mistake. This bezel insert thing is just a quirk I happen to have.
> 
> At least you got that one right. I do like the Nassau a lot though.


----------



## ljb187

Formatting / image insertion issues:

1) If you're using IE and have the problem try adding the site to Compatibility Mode. This always worked for me in the past.

2) Other browsers like Firefox and Chrome don't have the issue. I use Firefox for the most part now.


----------



## White Tuna

ljb187 said:


> Formatting / image insertion issues:
> 
> 1) If you're using IE and have the problem try adding the site to Compatibility Mode. This always worked for me in the past.
> 
> 2) Other browsers like Firefox and Chrome don't have the issue. I use Firefox for the most part now.


I use Firefox mostly now as well. I also am using IE. I guess I just like the name Firefox better.


----------



## Knoc

When summoned, one among will light the path:










































Snatched from: Antimagnetisk klocka på gång från MKII Watches. - www.timetotalk.se - Klockforum


----------



## mlb212

Knoc said:


> When summoned, one among will light the path:
> Snatched from: Antimagnetisk klocka på gång från MKII Watches. - [url]www.timetotalk.se - Klockforum[/URL]


you scared me with those...I became panicked, jealous, angry, depressed, envious, indignant before I realized those were pics I had seen before. For a second, I thought people were getting their fulcrums already.


----------



## David Woo

first time I've been called a klockfreak, lol.


----------



## gwold

My status note came today: #2 in the queue, estimated shipping date 25-Nov. Looking forward to my first MkII!


----------



## gwold

I bought a brand-new diver from another boutique seller a couple of years ago. The insert was not aligned--forget the bezel's teeth, it was the triangle that would not align with the 12:00 mark.

When asked, the seller said, basically, "Live with it. It's too hard to align and we're not going to do anything about that."

I'm definitely going to appreciate a bit of OCD in my next watch!


----------



## Mitch339

gwold said:


> My status note came today: #2 in the queue, estimated shipping date 25-Nov. Looking forward to my first MkII!


I'm Nov. 25th also. You get the black or grey version? I took black, I'm counting down the days... I also have a custom 22mm David Lane strap coming in the mail too that was made from vintage leather used on a gun sling from the 1950s...I hope it looks good!


----------



## yogarrell

The price on the Fulcrum is now at $1925.00. 

o|


----------



## gwold

Mitch339 said:


> I'm Nov. 25th also. You get the black or grey version? I took black, I'm counting down the days... I also have a custom 22mm David Lane strap coming in the mail too that was made from vintage leather used on a gun sling from the 1950s...I hope it looks good!


I too ordered the black. Looking forward to see yours on that leather! I haven't yet chosen where I'll get mine, but am seriously considering the K-Straps Shrapnel, Kain (probably the Veteran; maybe a Heritage or The Kain), and a Gunny or two--check out his leather NATO, I might need two!


----------



## Hoppyjr

yogarrell said:


> The price on the Fulcrum is now at $1925.00.
> 
> o|


Makes my decision even easier.....


----------



## zivadavis

if all goes as scheduled per the usps website tracking report i checked five minutes ago the grey bezel fulcrum i ordered should be delivered tomorrow

i will change out the rubber strap for either a leather zulu or a leather nato


----------



## White Tuna

zivadavis said:


> if all goes as scheduled per the usps website tracking report i checked five minutes ago the grey bezel fulcrum i ordered should be delivered tomorrow
> 
> i will change out the rubber strap for either a leather zulu or a leather nato


What is your post office? I will contact your carrier for special handling. :-d

Seriously, good luck and post pictures. I think I am almost as excited to see your pics as you are! |>


----------



## alexleung

What is the purpose of that button?


----------



## gwold

alexleung said:


> What is the purpose of that button?
> View attachment 1275099


That is the helium release valve.


----------



## David Woo

alexleung said:


> What is the purpose of that button?
> View attachment 1275099


emergency detonation button.


----------



## White Tuna

gwold said:


> That is the helium release valve.


Opinion: Too Much Hot Air About Helium Release Valves


----------



## gwold

White Tuna said:


> Opinion: Too Much Hot Air About Helium Release Valves


Yeah, but &#8230; my Doxa goes to 11!

(And to keep this on topic, my Fulcrum will as well.)


----------



## White Tuna

gwold said:


> Yeah, but &#8230; my Doxa goes to 11!
> 
> (And to keep this on topic, my Fulcrum will as well.)


I am neither for nor against HEV's. I am unequivocally for Doxa's and Fulcrum's.


----------



## zivadavis

fulcrum landed as scheduled nov 7 while i was at work.....i just got home from the "salt mine" about 0115 hours nov 8.....and there it was....a box sitting on my archie bunker chair...........i still get the same rush each time just seeing a package arrived from mkii

......i opened up the familiar box mkii uses to ship and inside was a perfectly packaged fulcrum complete with all the usual gear/kit+warranty card+instruction booklet complete with the usual documentation inscribed by bill....everything present as it should be all nicely placed in the foam lined mkii container with of course a perfect watch also present....pics i have seen just do NOT do justice to the fulcrum...it is much nicer than any of the pics i have viewed online....

...what i did not expect, however, was the personal hand written note on mkii stationary sealed in a matching mkii envelope from THE MAN himself....i will keep the contents of the personal communication between bill and myself

bill thank you, thank you, thank you......i sincerely appreciate everything and am just blown away by the fulcrum itself as well as the note

once i can get some pics taken after the sun rises i will post them......

zivadavis.


----------



## mlb212

Officially announcing my ownership of the B33-006 MKII Fulcrum. I will call her "six" or "number six".


----------



## alexleung

Too slow, Zivadavis 

















brown leather or keep it black rubber?


----------



## Knoc

Glad to see the real world pics dropping.


----------



## 66Cooper

Id keep it on the rubber or go with a more vintage sort of look. I actually recently bought a Bob strap, breitling style, high padded that would look cool.


----------



## gwold

Fantastic watch! Congrats on having it on wrist.



alexleung said:


> brown leather or keep it black rubber?


Brown leather, but perhaps something less refined that that one? I am biased, though--I've got a Gunny strap incoming for my Fulcrum.

Greg


----------



## JFingers

I need moar pickchars!

Black or dark brown leather nato gets my vote. Or keep it on the rubber. Or whatever makes you happy!

Blue skies and please, remember, pictures make everyone happy.
-only jake


----------



## Hoppyjr

Nice looking watch. Definitely not leather, this belongs on a NATO or maybe rubber IMO. 

Congrats on yours.


----------



## Plat0

Can someone post a lume pic?

I want to see this new lume brik stuff in action!


----------



## mlb212

Gentlemen,
Some pics of Number Six on a black Maratec nato.


----------



## Knoc

Im feeling that domed sapphire.


----------



## mlb212

Lume-Brik

no charge








just after a minute under my lamp








a few minutes after...








these pics are really crappy...I was holding my cell phone upside down and I should really break out the NEX-7 for this but...



Plat0 said:


> Can someone post a lume pic?
> 
> I want to see this new lume brik stuff in action!


----------



## mlb212

Gentlemen,
My thoughts on Number Six after spending a day with her. I wasn't sure how much I would like this watch. It is exactly the kind of watch I should like however: restrained design, modern, not a lot of clutter on the dial or bezel, few colors, minimalist, classy without resorting to diamonds/gold/fancy brand name... The first thing I did was try the watch on with the included rubber strap and I was surprised by how much I liked it, but I quickly switched out the rubber for a black Maratec nato and I liked it more. I also wasn't sure how a gray bezel would work, but I can see now why Bill has included this option. The fulcrum is matte, very matte. The only thing shiny on this watch are the hands. The dial isn't quite black, a very dark gray, and I would love to see some pics with the gray bezel. The most striking feature is the quality of the case and the matte finish. These are sharp lines and corners in a beautiful matte gray, a testament to the CNC case. The sapphire crystal is subtly amazing, you don't notice it at first or the first few hours but then you see it. I know now why Bill has cited this watch as what the military would design today, it is a strikingly modern and beautifully restrained interpretation of the classic dive watch. Modern, restrained, dive watch; what's not to love. I found myself liking this watch more as the day grew long, and by the time I packed up my laptop for the weekend, I loved it for what it was... Number Six.


----------



## JFingers

MLB, thank you so much for the most excellent pictures. I hope you are able to wear the Fulcrum in good health and blue skies. You even succumbed to YEAGER STYLE!

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## White Tuna

VERY nice Fulcrum's gentleman. Could you please tell me what you think of the Lume-Brik? Can you tell the difference between other lume? Is it brighter or does it seem to last longer than similar surface area lume applications? Does it add texture and depth to the dial? I cannot tell from the pictures. What I can tell is that I really like the Fulcrum.


----------



## mlb212

A few more...


----------



## mlb212

White Tuna said:


> VERY nice Fulcrum's gentleman. Could you please tell me what you think of the Lume-Brik? Can you tell the difference between other lume? Is it brighter or does it seem to last longer than similar surface area lume applications? Does it add texture and depth to the dial? I cannot tell from the pictures. What I can tell is that I really like the Fulcrum.


I like the lume-brik. The lume-brik markers stick up off the dial by 0.5mm-1mm, not much but it has a nice subtle affect. I am no lume expert so maybe somebody with lots of lume experience can weigh in. I don't think the actual luminosity is any better or any worse than other lume watches, IMHO.


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 1277279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1277280
> 
> 
> View attachment 1277284


I'm so Jellous!!!!












mlb212 said:


> I like the lume-brik. The lume-brik markers stick up off the dial by 0.5mm-1mm, not much but it has a nice subtle affect. I am no lume expert so maybe somebody with lots of lume experience can weigh in. I don't think the actual luminosity is any better or any worse than other lume watches, IMHO.


Good info. Thank you. Love your watch.


----------



## Relay

Isn't it strange that a dive watch would come out with a bezel for alternate time zone?
I guess a dive bezel will come though.


----------



## Hoppyjr

mlb212 said:


> Gentlemen,
> My thoughts on Number Six after spending a day with her. I wasn't sure how much I would like this watch. It is exactly the kind of watch I should like however: restrained design, modern, not a lot of clutter on the dial or bezel, few colors, minimalist, classy without resorting to diamonds/gold/fancy brand name... The first thing I did was try the watch on with the included rubber strap and I was surprised by how much I liked it, but I quickly switched out the rubber for a black Maratec nato and I liked it more. I also wasn't sure how a gray bezel would work, but I can see now why Bill has included this option. The fulcrum is matte, very matte. The only thing shiny on this watch are the hands. The dial isn't quite black, a very dark gray, and I would love to see some pics with the gray bezel. The most striking feature is the quality of the case and the matte finish. These are sharp lines and corners in a beautiful matte gray, a testament to the CNC case. The sapphire crystal is subtly amazing, you don't notice it at first or the first few hours but then you see it. I know now why Bill has cited this watch as what the military would design today, it is a strikingly modern and beautifully restrained interpretation of the classic dive watch. Modern, restrained, dive watch; what's not to love. I found myself liking this watch more as the day grew long, and by the time I packed up my laptop for the weekend, I loved it for what it was... Number Six.


What is your wrist size?


----------



## robert67

Relay said:


> Isn't it strange that a dive watch would come out with a bezel for alternate time zone?
> I guess a dive bezel will come though.


No, sir, it's following the tradition of US mil spec watches, specifically uu can look at the Benrus Type 1. The minute graduations between 1-4 allow for decompression timing.


----------



## enkidu

robert67 said:


> No, sir, it's following the tradition of US mil spec watches, specifically uu can look at the Benrus Type 1. The minute graduations between 1-4 allow for decompression timing.


Indeed! I have the best Type 1 Benrus Homage ever made, well maybe the Paradive beats it by a tiny bit now. Maybe. MKII Blackwater Type 1 (destro) on the wrist! I wish more watches had a GMT bezel option.


----------



## mlb212

Hoppyjr said:


> What is your wrist size?


Tape measured at 8 inches, watch bands usually sized at 8.5 inches.


----------



## Hoppyjr

mlb212 said:


> Tape measured at 8 inches, watch bands usually sized at 8.5 inches.


Thanks very much.


----------



## conquistador

Any available pictures on the domed sapphire's side profile? And any comments on the Soprod's accuracy? I'd really love a grey bezel piece, but the price isn't helping!


----------



## yogarrell

conquistador said:


> Any available pictures on the domed sapphire's side profile? And any comments on the Soprod's accuracy? I'd really love a grey bezel piece, but the price isn't helping!


I'm with you there. Also, surprised how quiet this thread has gone. Thought more Fulcrums would be showing up to their new owners.


----------



## TheDude

alexleung said:


> What is the purpose of that button?
> View attachment 1275099











They look a wee bit similar no? :-D

That's my 16660 from 1984.

Congrats on the new model Bill. Great work. Glad to see the A10 in there...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

yogarrell said:


> I'm with you there. Also, surprised how quiet this thread has gone. Thought more Fulcrums would be showing up to their new owners.


I only know of four Fulcrums currently out...
B33-005: the swedish pics Knoc posted, also one of the stolen fulcrums from Bill's shop
B33-006: me
B33-007: zivadavis (?)
B33-008: alexleung

Missing are B33-001 through B33-004...


----------



## mlb212

conquistador said:


> Any available pictures on the domed sapphire's side profile? And any comments on the Soprod's accuracy? I'd really love a grey bezel piece, but the price isn't helping!


not sure if this is what you were looking for...


----------



## TommyClifford

I was wondering if one of you lucky Fulcrum owners could post a picture of it side by side with a Paradive or other Rolex Sub size watch. I am almost ready to pull the trigger but fear it may be a little on the large side for me....Thanks


----------



## BigHaole

Have we seen the gray bezel in the wild?


----------



## gwold

BigHaole said:


> Have we seen the gray bezel in the wild?


Bill brought the gray bezel to the NYC GTG, and I believe there are a few pictures of it in the forum from that event. As I recall, that particular watch was one of those stolen from his office earlier this year.


----------



## zivadavis

mlb212 said:


> I only know of four Fulcrums currently out...
> B33-005: the swedish pics Knoc posted, also one of the stolen fulcrums from Bill's shop
> B33-006: me
> B33-007: zivadavis (?)
> B33-008: alexleung
> 
> Missing are B33-001 through B33-004...


*...**i do not have serial number 007 (that would be cool though)...however, i do have serial number 002 that i do wear which arrived nov 8 and i also have a second fulcrum i bought at the same time but was delivered nov 12 and will be a holiday gift i will be giving away this year....the second fulcrum's serial number is in sequence with the one i now wear but has a lower serial number....i will leave it to you to do the math on the serial number of the ONE i am giving as a gift
*
I was wondering if one of you lucky Fulcrum owners could post a picture of it side by side with a Paradive or other Rolex Sub size watch. I am almost ready to pull the trigger but fear it may be a little on the large side for me....Thanks

*....when i am able to post pics i wll do a side by side with a paradive and a rolex sub as i do have each in my collection...if you are able to wear the paradive and/or the sub you will do ok with the fulcrum...i will try to get pics in the next day or two but my work schedule has been beyond crazy leaving the house before sunrise and geting home way after sunset.....*

Have we seen the gray bezel in the wild?

*....serial number 002 has a grey bezel as does the one i bought as a gift....the grey bezel is subdued and subtle and does not shout "LOOK AT ME!!!" like the watches i have which have a black bezel installed....it's different and i like it...i also like the gmt function that doubles as a timer which is simple to use by setting it and multiplying each number by 5 to determine time elapsed...gmt and time elapsed function all in one just like the paradive and any other watch with a 12 hr gmt bezel*​


----------



## mlb212

zivadavis said:


> *...**i do not have serial number 007 (that would be cool though)...however, i do have serial number 002 that i do wear which arrived nov 8 and i also have a second fulcrum i bought at the same time but was delivered nov 12 and will be a holiday gift i will be giving away this year....the second fulcrum's serial number is in sequence with the one i now wear but has a lower serial number....i will leave it to you to do the math on the serial number of the ONE i am giving as a gift
> *


updated...

I only know of five Fulcrums currently out...

B33-001: gift from zivadavis
B33-002: zivadavis
B33-003: ?
B33-004: ?
B33-005: the swedish pics Knoc posted, also one of the stolen fulcrums from Bill's shop
B33-006: me
B33-007: ?
B33-008: alexleung


----------



## TheDude

zivadavis said:


> *...**i do not have serial number 007 (that would be cool though)...however, i do have serial number 002 that i do wear which arrived nov 8 and i also have a second fulcrum i bought at the same time but was delivered nov 12 and will be a holiday gift i will be giving away this year....the second fulcrum's serial number is in sequence with the one i now wear but has a lower serial number....i will leave it to you to do the math on the serial number of the ONE i am giving as a gift
> *
> I was wondering if one of you lucky Fulcrum owners could post a picture of it side by side with a Paradive or other Rolex Sub size watch. I am almost ready to pull the trigger but fear it may be a little on the large side for me....Thanks
> 
> *....when i am able to post pics i wll do a side by side with a paradive and a rolex sub as i do have each in my collection...if you are able to wear the paradive and/or the sub you will do ok with the fulcrum...i will try to get pics in the next day or two but my work schedule has been beyond crazy leaving the house before sunrise and geting home way after sunset.....*
> 
> Have we seen the gray bezel in the wild?
> 
> *....serial number 002 has a grey bezel as does the one i bought as a gift....the grey bezel is subdued and subtle and does not shout "LOOK AT ME!!!" like the watches i have which have a black bezel installed....it's different and i like it...i also like the gmt function that doubles as a timer which is simple to use by setting it and multiplying each number by 5 to determine time elapsed...gmt and time elapsed function all in one just like the paradive and any other watch with a 12 hr gmt bezel*​


So are you the guy who automatically gets the first watch of each series from Bill? If not that implies there's a zero or unnumbered watch for each. There is such a collector who gets the first one no matter what.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

I do not think that is entirely accurate. But, there may be a partial truth to what you are writing as fact.



TheDude said:


> So are you the guy who automatically gets the first watch of each series from Bill? If not that implies there's a zero or unnumbered watch for each. There is such a collector who gets the first one no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Dragoon said:


> I do not think that is entirely accurate. But, there may be a partial truth to what you are writing as fact.


I was pretty quick on the trigger to buy the night they were released...


----------



## TheDude

It's all rumor. I guess I should caveat my earlier post and say I never heard that from Bill. No saying what's true. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

I only stated that it may be partially true because I know whom received the first Nassau #1 and it was not a pre arranged pre order deal.

Its very possible that it could be the case with other models. I have also read where many watch companies will save the #1 or prototypes for auctions, charity fund raisers, ect.


----------



## mlb212

Dragoon said:


> I only stated that it may be partially true because I know whom received the first Nassau #1 and it was not a pre arranged pre order deal.


Interesting...


----------



## mlb212

and now the fulcrum is gone, that was quick... 3.5 weeks


----------



## Dragoon

I think the message is probably just a general "temporary hold" due to some quirk, workshop project (like the GMT PoorMans Forum watches which are being prepared for delivery or will be soon), or a website gremlin.

I sort of doubt that Bill has gone thru all the Fulcrums he had currently in stock (although I do not know how many are "in stock".)

Or Bill is taking a week long trip to Hawaii and doesnt want to be bothered by this watch "stuff".  I hear the surf on the North Shore is really starting to call his name...Bill..Bill...bill...bill.. aloha.



mlb212 said:


> and now the fulcrum is gone, that was quick... 3.5 weeks
> 
> View attachment 1287664


----------



## gwold

mlb212 said:


> updated...
> 
> I only know of five Fulcrums currently out...
> 
> B33-001: gift from zivadavis
> B33-002: zivadavis
> B33-003: ?
> B33-004: ?
> B33-005: the swedish pics Knoc posted, also one of the stolen fulcrums from Bill's shop
> B33-006: me
> B33-007: ?
> B33-008: alexleung


B33-024: arrived today!










I'll post more pictures, probably tonight after work.


----------



## White Tuna

gwold said:


> B33-024: arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pictures, probably tonight after work.


WOW!


----------



## heebs

I'm loving the pics and the revival of this type of case. I have an old LRRP so I'm not *as* tempted by the Fulcrum but I think they look fantastic and I really like the upgrades.

Does anyone know the significance of the serial number? Up to this point the first couple digits have been Bill's age when it was built, but the Fulcrums start with B33. And unless Bill has invented a time machine, I don't think he's 33 (my Nassau from LY starts with 035).


----------



## Darwin

***** said:


> I'm loving the pics and the revival of this type of case. I have an old LRRP so I'm not *as* tempted by the Fulcrum but I think they look fantastic and I really like the upgrades.
> 
> Does anyone know the significance of the serial number? Up to this point the first couple digits have been Bill's age when it was built, but the Fulcrums start with B33. And unless Bill has invented a time machine, I don't think he's 33 (my Nassau from LY starts with 035).


Just speculating, but my LRRP is serial "033-xxx"; perhaps the Fulcrum is revision B (so to speak)?


----------



## gwold

Some more shots from today.

In the case. Delivered with the warranty card, warranty booklet, two sets of spare strap posts, and the strap changing tool.










Interestingly, the Mk II warranty booklet now needs some updating. It has instructions for ETA movements, but not for the A-10.

The face, with the plastic wrap still in place.










The back, again with the plastic.










And finally, tonight, on NATO. The rubber is nice, for rubber, but this combo looks great while I wait for some new leather.


----------



## mlb212

gwold said:


> B33-024: arrived today!
> 
> I'll post more pictures, probably tonight after work.


B33-024?!?! We are up to 24 already? People aren't sharing pics of their fulcrums? We still haven't seen a grey bezel in the wild...


----------



## Dragoon

I dont believe Bill always goes sequentially in his releases. If someone wanted a particular serial number I think Bill attempts to oblige them unless it is a cluster like the Kingston was. I think most of the Kingston customers were just happy to have a ticket.



mlb212 said:


> B33-024?!?! We are up to 24 already? People aren't sharing pics of their fulcrums? We still haven't seen a grey bezel in the wild...


----------



## gwold

omega600 said:


> ... I am especially interested in how this execution of the Soprod A10 will fare. To date, I have owned two watches using the A10 ... In both cases, the movements ran consistently on the slow side ... Therefore, with proper tuning, this movement is more than capable of excellent performance. I can't wait to read the opinions and initial experiences from the hive! It surely looks to be a winner - well done Bill!


Okay, so minimal experience so far, but here's an early report.

Bill adjusted the timing on this watch in 6 positions, and I set to to match the USNO Master clock (USNO Master Clock) yesterday afternoon--maybe 27 hours ago. I just checked it against that same site, and so it's running 11 seconds fast.

I've had the watch on my wrist full time since I set it except for one break to switch the strap (still lots of movement there) and about an hour this morning when it lay face up.

I'll check it periodically, but this is probably too soon to make a judgement. I'll try to report back the performance after a month or two of use, to see how well it's broken in.

Greg


----------



## TheDude

***** said:


> I'm loving the pics and the revival of this type of case. I have an old LRRP so I'm not *as* tempted by the Fulcrum but I think they look fantastic and I really like the upgrades.
> 
> Does anyone know the significance of the serial number? Up to this point the first couple digits have been Bill's age when it was built, but the Fulcrums start with B33. And unless Bill has invented a time machine, I don't think he's 33 (my Nassau from LY starts with 035).


Not when built but rather when the project started. 33 makes sense as this is an extension of the LRRP.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

A fulcrum review...

The Mk II Fulcrum "American Milsub" Dive Watch | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## fishducker

Very nice.


----------



## Mitch339

I picked up my Fulcrum (B33-023) about 10 days ago. Couldn't be happier, the build quality is amazing. Also, since I set this watch when I opened the box, it seems to have stayed almost perfectly accurate (+/- 5 secs/per day)

This is my first MKII and now I'm already on the hunt for a Vantage. I'll try and get a picture up shortly.


----------



## mlb212

Mitch339 said:


> I picked up my Fulcrum (B33-023) about 10 days ago. Couldn't be happier, the build quality is amazing. Also, since I set this watch when I opened the box, it seems to have stayed almost perfectly accurate (+/- 5 secs/per day)
> 
> This is my first MKII and now I'm already on the hunt for a Vantage. I'll try and get a picture up shortly.


Gray bezel? Pics...


----------



## Happytalk

Man, MKii's are haunting me.


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk said:


> Man, MKii's are haunting me.


I wished somebody would take some pics of their gray bezel fulcrum and post them so I can decide if the black bezel was the right way to go or not...


----------



## Happytalk

Wish I had one to photograph, but based on what I can only assume. The black may look slightly more dressy?


----------



## mlb212

Happytalk said:


> Wish I had one to photograph, but based on what I can only assume. The black may look slightly more dressy?


Yeah, I think your right; the traditional and safe choice...


----------



## TheDude

I think the grey would look more vintage since older subs get fading on the insert and often look grey. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Like these...

























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

TheDude said:


> I think the grey would look more vintage since older subs get fading on the insert and often look grey.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it should look quite similar. The biggest difference being the fulcrum is all matte, bead blasted finish...


----------



## mlb212

Fulcrum ordering is back open...


----------



## Quotron

Maybe we'll actually see some real life pictures now...


----------



## mlb212

Quotron said:


> Maybe we'll actually see some real life pictures now...


I am hoping...


----------



## Mitch339

mlb212 said:


> Gray bezel? Pics...


No, black bezel. Will take a picture when I get home from the office this evening.


----------



## mlb212

So, have any fulcrum owners thought about a metal bracelet? I've been kicking the idea around for a few weeks and recently started looking for a titanium or bead blasted metal bracelet. I didn't find much to get excited about. I did find two solid steel Vollmer bracelets that would be great if they could be bead blasted to match the matte fulcrum. I see that MWWC does bead blasting...


----------



## Ames

mlb212 said:


> So, have any fulcrum owners thought about a metal bracelet? I've been kicking the idea around for a few weeks and recently started looking for a titanium or bead blasted metal bracelet. I didn't find much to get excited about. I did find two solid steel Vollmer bracelets that would be great if they could be bead blasted to match the matte fulcrum. I see that MWWC does bead blasting...


Group buy would be good. We need something.


----------



## mlb212

These were the Vollmer bracelets I was thinking about:

Vollmer 09152H7 Solid link stainless steel watch bracelet with a brushed finish. Features a dual push button, deployant closure with security clasp. Made in Germany.

Vollmer 07042H7 solid link stainless steel watch bracelet with a brushed finish. Features a dual push button, butterfly-style clasp. Made in Germany.

Anybody have any experience with Vollmer bracelets? After the holidays, I'll try and get in touch with MWWC to gauge their interest in this project. They are my first choice as they have access to fulcrums and can compare the finish to hopefully match it.


----------



## mlb212

In a related thought, does the paradive have the same finish as the fulcrum? I doubt Bill would tell us where he gets the paradive bracelet, but if the paradive has the same finish then somebody knows how to make a bracelet that matches the fulcrum finish...


----------



## White Tuna

mlb212 said:


> In a related thought, does the paradive have the same finish as the fulcrum? I doubt Bill would tell us where he gets the paradive bracelet, but if the paradive has the same finish then somebody knows how to make a bracelet that matches the fulcrum finish...


I like the way you're thinking. But we would need a group buy for custom solid end links?


----------



## TheDude

Check some of the earliest LRRP delivery threads. Some guys were sporting aftermarket bracelets that looked good. You could probably have someone bead blast one... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch339

hey guys, sorry for the delay. Here are some pics of my black bezel fulcrum. The third pic is of the watch on a vintage leather strap I had made by David Lane. What do you guys think? I know people don't usually put sub-style watches on leather straps..


----------



## Ames

Leather looks good to me.


----------



## Fullers1845

Great shots in this thread! What is the plural of Fulcrum? Fulcra?


----------



## Chromejob

Mitch339 said:


> ... I know people don't usually put sub-style watches on leather straps..


Not true...! In fact there's a whole, long term thread about it here, in the Dive Watch section IIRC....

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## White Tuna

Chromejob said:


> Not true...! In fact there's a whole, long term thread about it here, in the Dive Watch section IIRC....
> 
> // Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


Great looking watch and Chromejob is correct. There is a thread in the Dive Watch Forum with lots of divers on leather.


----------



## mephisto

Fwiw there are pics of a grey bezel fulcrum on the MKII site gallery/tumblr. I would post them here if I weren't so iPad illiterate :-s


----------



## Knoc

Mk II watches


----------



## Darwin

Gorgeous in each picture. I like leather straps on sub-style watches. Congratulations and thank you for sharing your pictures.



Mitch339 said:


> hey guys, sorry for the delay. Here are some pics of my black bezel fulcrum. The third pic is of the watch on a vintage leather strap I had made by David Lane. What do you guys think? I know people don't usually put sub-style watches on leather straps..


----------



## mlb212

Progress on the fulcrum bracelet project...


----------



## curt941

Tried an LRRP bracelet on the Fulcrum? They're essentially the same case right?


----------



## mlb212

curt941 said:


> Tried an LRRP bracelet on the Fulcrum? They're essentially the same case right?


If you are certain thats true than that would make this a lot easier...


----------



## curt941

Looking at Fulcrum and LRRP specs, it looks like they are different.


----------



## sarasate

Have you ever seen any picture of gray bazel except for the Yao's? 

I will pull the trigger, may be next month, but I still cannot decide which color to choose. 

I thought gray bazel would be cool, but recently leaning toward to the black one, which I think would be classic.

Is there any one who's regretting for picking the black one instead of the gray one?


----------



## mlb212

sarasate said:


> Have you ever seen any picture of gray bazel except for the Yao's?
> 
> I will pull the trigger, may be next month, but I still cannot decide which color to choose.
> 
> I thought gray bazel would be cool, but recently leaning toward to the black one, which I think would be classic.
> 
> Is there any one who's regretting for picking the black one instead of the gray one?


We have yet to see pics of the gray bezel fulcrum in the wild. You should buy a gray bezel fulcrum and take pics to show it off to us.


----------



## TheDude

You guys have seen this right?

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/mk-ii-announces-fulcrum-american-milsub-dive-watch/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarasate

Have you ever tried it on Isofrane? 

I'm wondering how it would look on Isofrane.


----------



## Ames

I really like this watch. The grey is darker than I was expecting, but it works great. The strap has to go. We gotta figure out a bracelet.


----------



## mlb212

Ames said:


> I really like this watch. The grey is darker than I was expecting, but it works great. The strap has to go. We gotta figure out a bracelet.


I like this, I like this a lot.


----------



## serdal23

Congrats. How do you like the lume and accuracy?

Wear it well . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Ames

Lume looks great. Build quality is really outstanding. I have only had it on the wrist this afternoon so not sure about accuracy yet. I'll see how it does next week.


----------



## Shane0mack

I'll add mine to the "in the wild" shots...


----------



## Plat0

Ames said:


> The strap has to go. We gotta figure out a bracelet.


One of the reasons I didn't jump on one early on.


----------



## mlb212

Fulcrum bracelet progress. Need bead blasting and endlinks.


----------



## antero

Hi MLB 212, what is that bracelet, does it have screws on every link? cheers Skinny


----------



## mlb212

antero said:


> Hi MLB 212, what is that bracelet, does it have screws on every link? cheers Skinny


Its a Helberg CH1 bracelet, with screws on every link, and divers extension (ratcheting).

I would also like to announce a collaboration with another member here on the MKII forum, testing another bracelet with the fulcrum. I hope to have news and pics soon.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

So, what does it mean that the next ship date is January 6th when it's already the 22nd? 

Does that mean if I order now, it'll take 1-3 weeks since it's 'build when it's ordered'?

Or could the wait time be substantially longer?

TIA.


----------



## Ames

mlb212 said:


> Its a Helberg CH1 bracelet, with screws on every link, and divers extension (ratcheting).
> 
> I would also like to announce a collaboration with another member here on the MKII forum, testing another bracelet with the fulcrum. I hope to have news and pics soon.


Awesome. I can't wait.


----------



## Ames

akasnowmaaan said:


> So, what does it mean that the next ship date is January 6th when it's already the 22nd?
> 
> Does that mean if I order now, it'll take 1-3 weeks since it's 'build when it's ordered'?
> 
> Or could the wait time be substantially longer?
> 
> TIA.


I had a Jan 6th ship date. I got it last week. It shipped a few days late, but MKII sent an email before saying that would be the case.


----------



## sarasate

akasnowmaaan said:


> So, what does it mean that the next ship date is January 6th when it's already the 22nd?
> 
> Does that mean if I order now, it'll take 1-3 weeks since it's 'build when it's ordered'?
> 
> Or could the wait time be substantially longer?
> 
> TIA.


 I ordered last week, and it seems that the lead time is less than 2 weeks.


----------



## mlb212

In collaboration with Curt941, we tried an LRRP bracelet on the fulcrum. It does not fit. The problem, the drilled lug holes are too high on the fulcrum (i.e. the spring bar is too low on the end links of the LRRP bracelet).


----------



## scottymac

I really, really like the Fulcrum with the gray bezel. Were there a readily available bracelet option, I would have pulled the trigger last night. Now, having second thoughts. Having owned previous MKII watches, I know the quality is there, but man I wish there was a bracelet. I don't typically wear straps, so for me personally it would be like buying a $2K watch head as I could care less about the included strap. 

Hrrrmm. Maybe I need to hold until a bracelet materializes. Dang it.


----------



## mlb212

Stay tuned everybody. I know a couple of people on this forum that are trying different bracelets and should be posting the results soon. Lets not forget that we have many strap options: rubber, mesh, oyster, jubilee, engineer, NATO, ZULU, GasGasBones, and leather. I will confess that metal is my third favorite option behind leather and NATO for dive watches.


----------



## curt941

mlb212 said:


> In collaboration with Curt941, we tried an LRRP bracelet on the fulcrum. It does not fit. The problem, the drilled lug holes are too high on the fulcrum (i.e. the spring bar is too low on the end links of the LRRP bracelet).


Did it appear that the springbar was in line, just too low? I wonder if cutting the "ears" off the lrrp bracelet would allow it to slide up and fit...


----------



## mlb212

curt941 said:


> Did it appear that the springbar was in line, just too low? I wonder if cutting the "ears" off the lrrp bracelet would allow it to slide up and fit...


It appears cutting the wings off the endlinks may work. I'll take some pics and post them to better illustrate the problem.


----------



## sarasate

Mine came in today. After trying out numerous nato/rubber straps, I found it's perfect on Phoenix Admiralty gray nato!



























I'm glad I'm not a bracelet guy.


----------



## gwold

Trying out the Strapcode.com "Ploprof 316 Reform stainless steel 'shark' mesh" in a blasted finish. It's a very nice, heavy mesh, and the flattened links really play well IMO with the Fulcrum.

















Besides the flattened mesh, this model also has a ratcheting clasp.
























(Yes, that's the shipping plastic on the clasp. I ordered the mesh too short, and need to exchange it for a longer version.)

One thing to be aware of, though, is the thickness of that clasp. It's about twice as thick as is the mesh itself, so it extends quite a ways above the mesh. Also see the third picture, above. (Sorry for the blurry photo.)









Overall I like the mesh a lot. It feel very comfortable around the wrist, and looks good too. In particular, the blasted finish and flattened aspect work very well with the Fulcrum. That being said, the mesh itself does feel a bit more harsh on the skin than does, for example, mesh I bought from another well-known seller on this forum back when I had a Benarus Moray 2. Maybe that's a side effect of the flattening. The edges of the clasp could benefit from a bit more refinement as well--they're somewhat sharper than I'd prefer. I do intend to add the (longer) mesh to my rotation on this wonderful watch, for sure.

Greg


----------



## Plat0

What's a "ratcheting" clasp? Is it adjustable on the fly?


----------



## Ames

Plat0 said:


> What's a "ratcheting" clasp? Is it adjustable on the fly?


To expand you push a couple of buttons and it slides freely. To make the bracelet smaller you just push and it clicks to lock in that smaller size.


----------



## mlb212

Fulcrum with the LRRP bracelet. I tried to capture how the lug holes and the spring bars don't quite line up.


----------



## Hoppyjr

These look great, but I can't get behind a bracelet on this model - MKii's are meant to be strapped 


Now, which one of you grey-bezel guys is ready to flip?


----------



## heebs

Hoppyjr said:


> These look great, but I can't get behind a bracelet on this model - MKii's are meant to be strapped
> 
> Now...


I dunno about that. Since I got my LRRP I have thought about putting it on a nice leather strap (I have several and had a couple custom made specifically for this watch) and I haven't even tried them because it's SO GOOD on the bracelet. Maybe it's just me but I think my LRRP is exceptional on the bracelet. Sorta like a SAR on steel, if any of you have experienced that combination.


----------



## Darwin

***** said:


> I dunno about that. Since I got my LRRP I have thought about putting it on a nice leather strap (I have several and had a couple custom made specifically for this watch) and I haven't even tried them because it's SO GOOD on the bracelet. Maybe it's just me but I think my LRRP is exceptional on the bracelet. Sorta like a SAR on steel, if any of you have experienced that combination.


Feel the same way. I loved my LRRP HRV on MKII rubber, but the non-HRV version on metal really pops. Ditto my SAR and GSAR.


----------



## sarasate

I found it also looks great on the gray CUDA strap from Benarus |>


----------



## Steppy

Just went to order a Fulcrum and noticed that orders are now closed. Does anyone know How long does it take for re-orders to start again?


----------



## 87LT1

Anyone? I also am liking the Fulcrum.


----------



## psrivats

Can one of you Fulcrum owners post a photo together with a Seiko SKX007 for size comparison, please?

(Sent from my mobile, please pardon my spelling)


----------



## mlb212

Steppy said:


> Just went to order a Fulcrum and noticed that orders are now closed. Does anyone know How long does it take for re-orders to start again?


Ordering has only closed once before. On November 19th, 2013 order closed after 3.5 weeks since from its first release, ordering opened again on December 15th 2013. It looks like ordering was closed for four weeks. Ordering appears to be on 4 weeks and off 4 weeks. All that said, I have no idea, pure speculation on my part as I have not talked to Bill.


----------



## gwold

psrivats said:


> Can one of you Fulcrum owners post a photo together with a Seiko SKX007 for size comparison, please?


Here you go.




























SKX007 is on a wjean SOII; Fulcrum is on Gunny leather.


----------



## David Woo

ask and ye shall receive: well done!


----------



## psrivats

gwold said:


> Here you go.
> 
> SKX007 is on a wjean SOII; Fulcrum is on Gunny leather.


Many thanks. Really appreciate this! Your Fulcrum looks fantastic. I am amazed at how much bigger it looks than the SKX007.

(Sent from my mobile, please pardon my spelling)


----------



## gwold

psrivats said:


> Your Fulcrum looks fantastic.


Thanks, but that's all due to Bill.



psrivats said:


> I am amazed at how much bigger it looks than the SKX007.


I'm not a fan of really big watches. I flipped a Benarus Moray II due to the size. Now I have the Fulcrum, a Doxa 1200T, and the '007 (plus a few others not worth selling). I pulled the Seiko out of the drawer only once in the last couple of years, despite how nice it is, because the other two take all my wrist time. I don't find the Fulcrum to be too big. It's probably my upper limit, diameter-wise, but has never bothered me. When I take time to focus on the height I always marvel at how tall it is since it wears nicely "thinner" than it looks.


----------



## Steppy

Can any Fulcrum owners shed any light on whether they have found a solution to the Bracelet issue? Has anyone found and used anything that does the trick ?


----------



## gwold

gwold said:


> Overall I like the mesh a lot. It feel very comfortable around the wrist, and looks good too. In particular, the blasted finish and flattened aspect work very well with the Fulcrum. That being said, the mesh itself does feel a bit more harsh on the skin than does, for example, mesh I bought from another well-known seller on this forum back when I had a Benarus Moray 2. Maybe that's a side effect of the flattening. The edges of the clasp could benefit from a bit more refinement as well--they're somewhat sharper than I'd prefer. I do intend to add the (longer) mesh to my rotation on this wonderful watch, for sure.












The longer version of the mesh arrived, and I'm more pleased than I thought. With the correct length I'm not squeezed into using the ratchet at full length, so the bracelet lays more smoothly. Some of the harshness remains, and the sharper edges are still there, but they're less noticeable, not much of an issue.

This bracelet will stay in my rotation. Overall I give it a B+, maybe even an A-.


----------



## mlb212

gwold said:


> The longer version of the mesh arrived, and I'm more pleased than I thought. With the correct length I'm not squeezed into using the ratchet at full length, so the bracelet lays more smoothly. Some of the harshness remains, and the sharper edges are still there, but they're less noticeable, not much of an issue.
> 
> This bracelet will stay in my rotation. Overall I give it a B+, maybe even an A-.


I might have to try this blasted mesh bracelet if you keep posting pics of it. Weren't you also trying a Brietling (sic) style bracelet? I will take delivery of my newly bead blasted oyster bracelet (pictured previously in this thread) within a few weeks. Please note, I have not solved the endlink issue, but thats becoming less of a concern.


----------



## marked19

gwold said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKX007 is on a wjean SOII; Fulcrum is on Gunny leather.


Can you tell my which Gunny leather strap you got - it looks great with the Fulcrum.

Thanks.


----------



## gwold

marked19 said:


> Can you tell my which Gunny leather strap you got - it looks great with the Fulcrum.
> 
> Thanks.


That's the Blacksteel.


----------



## gwold

mlb212 said:


> Weren't you also trying a Brietling (sic) style bracelet?


Yes, I picked up an interesting looking bracelet from the 'Bay, described as a "Breitlin" replacement, and gave it a shot. It's a nicely weighted piece, all solid links including the ends. It needed a decent dose of grinding on the end links to fit on the Fulcrum, and while I got it to fit I need do grind some more to allow it to freely rotate the way it should. I haven't returned to it yet, due to the arrival of the mesh, and the need for a better grinding/cutting bit for my Dremel. ;-) More importantly, though, is that I wore it out for a day on the slopes in it's partially-finished state, and returned home to find that two of the screws in the links had worked their way loose. Both in a single day! Luckily the thing had been well-packed into sleeve layers & gloves, else I might be extremely angry right now. So, look for an update in not too distant a time, but I'm going to be really careful with that bracelet, even after I pack it with Loctite.



mlb212 said:


> I will take delivery of my newly bead blasted oyster bracelet (pictured previously in this thread) within a few weeks. Please note, I have not solved the endlink issue, but thats becoming less of a concern.


I just received a Hadley-Roma oyster (MB4426W) yesterday. It needs to be resized before I can wear it. Solid links, straight ends, and a locking clasp with a diver's extension. It's 22mm at the lugs tapering to 18mm at the clasp. So it has a somewhat less "rugged" aspect than do the Super Oysters from wjean & yobokies; but it uses standard lug bars where theirs use the Seiko fat bars, so it'll fit the Fulcrum. A nice bonus for me is that the 18mm clasp is just right for an extremely nice, locking, ratcheting clasp I have on an older Citizen Aquatimer.

Please let us know how that blasted finish you've got underway turns out--I figure I'm going to need to do the same with this HR bracelet, really soon.


----------



## Ames

I put it on Bas Lokes leather for now.


----------



## gman54

I have the same strap on my DLC Paradive.... Peter sells only be best! GMAN


----------



## David Woo

gwold said:


> Some of the harshness remains, and the sharper edges are still there


some fine sandpaper will help with those sharp edges.


----------



## gwold

Fulcrum accuracy check:

I've been wearing mine for 10 days straight, only taking it off for showers. I set it by the USNO Master Clock, and checked it again this morning.

In this time it lost 3:15, for an average of -20 sec/day.

I was hoping for better. :-( Ah, well. It's still a beautiful time piece, and my favorite watch. Particularly on steel!


----------



## Dragoon

As long as it consistently loses 20. Seconds a day you can get it adjusted to near perfect cocs timekeeping


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

gwold said:


> Fulcrum accuracy check:
> 
> I've been wearing mine for 10 days straight, only taking it off for showers. I set it by the USNO Master Clock, and checked it again this morning.
> 
> In this time it lost 3:15, for an average of -20 sec/day.
> 
> I was hoping for better. :-( Ah, well. It's still a beautiful time piece, and my favorite watch. Particularly on steel!


 -Congratulations on a Beautiful Watch- 

:think: I've been thinking about this off and on since I first read it. The MKII specs for the Fulcrum have it timed in six positions before it is sent out. My Paradive (also timed in six positions) was about 2 seconds fast over a week when new -- (and it is still running that way).

:think: I think that your situation is worth at least an email to MKII through the Support Portal to mention your results. I've got a hunch that Mr. Yao might want to call this one back - something doesn't seem right with this one (at least according to my humble opinion).

I've been tossing around getting one of these and then they went un-available, so that has saved me for now- :roll:

- But if I do, and I have the results you have experienced, based on my previous experiences with Many, Many MKII's.....I would bring it up with Mr. Yao.

-Congratulations on a Beautiful Watch-

-Best to You-


----------



## Dragoon

Great pic of an incredible MKII! The only roadblock from me jumping on the Fulcrum is the funds. It would be a great "stand in" for the P300 Project piece. And, really, with the cost differential minimal and the upgraded movement......it is very very tempting.

Is your model considered the "black" or "not black" bezel? Is the bezel insert ceramic? (too lazy to go look and dont want to tempt fate that close to the order button....must resist...must resist.....gawd, I am loving the way this one looks!)

Congrats on the flagship of the MKII Fleet! Enjoy!



Ames said:


> I put it on Bas Lokes leather for now.


----------



## Ames

Dragoon said:


> Great pic of an incredible MKII! The only roadblock from me jumping on the Fulcrum is the funds. It would be a great "stand in" for the P300 Project piece. And, really, with the cost differential minimal and the upgraded movement......it is very very tempting.
> 
> Is your model considered the "black" or "not black" bezel? Is the bezel insert ceramic? (too lazy to go look and dont want to tempt fate that close to the order button....must resist...must resist.....gawd, I am loving the way this one looks!)
> 
> Congrats on the flagship of the MKII Fleet! Enjoy!


It's the grey bezel. The morning light made it look darker than usual. It really is a soft kind of worn vintage grey.


----------



## mlb212

Bracelet is back from IWW.


----------



## Ames

Really nice. That's a perfect match on color and finish.


----------



## Knoc

Looking sharp on that bracelet.


----------



## itsajobar

Will there be a factory bracelet option for fulcrum? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

I just saw this

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/mkii-fulcrum-grey-1002-$1800-1006333.html


----------



## MWWC

itsajobar said:


> Will there be a factory bracelet option for fulcrum?


Eventually, Yes.


----------



## itsajobar

Sweet. I better start saving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Countingbear

I'm desperate to get the grey-dial 1002 Fulcrum. Anyone know of one for sale? One popped up on watchrecon but I missed it.


----------



## mlb212

Countingbear said:


> I'm desperate to get the grey-dial 1002 Fulcrum. Anyone know of one for sale? One popped up on watchrecon but I missed it.


Oh! I hope this was your purchase...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mk-ii-fulcrum-1022762.html


----------



## gwold

MWWC said:


> Eventually, Yes.


Do you have a timeframe on "eventually"? I've got mine on a Hadley-Roma oyster today, but it's got its flaws. A well-balanced, top quality bracelet would be fantastic; this watch deserves it.


----------



## White Tuna

I am really loving the Fulcrum a lot.


----------



## JohnF

I've deleted some posts. Discussions of Bill's business plan will not be entertained, as has been clearly stated in one of the stickies at the top of this forum. Them's the rules. Behave.


----------



## Tralfaz

Hello!

I'm new to this forum but am a long-time watch collector. I wanted to briefly add my $.02 to the comments about the MK II Fulcrum.

In brief, the Fulcrum concept reminds me of Sinn's EZM 3 (which I own and like a lot). I think the Fulcrum embodies the concept of a "tool watch" built to do its job (telling time accurately and legibly) in the face of whatever is thrown at it. I'm definitely a fan of the Fulcrum!


----------



## mlb212

I took number 6 on vacation


----------



## wheeler004

I'm loving all these pics! Keep 'em coming! I can't seem to find a used one anywhere and the list is closed, so pics will have to suffice... for now. Unless of course you want to sell me yours!  But seriously... PM me if you have a gray bezel one you would sell.


----------



## mlb212

Just saw this...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/mkii-fulcrum-black-bezel-fs-1900$-1066062.html

for anybody who is interested in picking one up.


----------



## Jcp311

Bill is just in between production runs right?


----------



## mlb212

All you grey bezel fulcrum coveters should look at this...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-fulcrum-grey-bezel-1072104.html


----------



## mrklabb

mlb212 said:


> All you grey bezel fulcrum coveters should look at this...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-fulcrum-grey-bezel-1072104.html


Looks like it just sold. That one NATO looks superb!


----------



## mlb212

mrklabb said:


> Looks like it just sold. That one NATO looks superb!


Wow, that was quick. That grey bezel on that grey NATO was very nice. I am pretty dedicated to my black bezel fulcrum, and I was somewhat tempted...

For those keeping score, number 013 has transfered ownership.


----------



## mrklabb

mlb212 said:


> Wow, that was quick. That grey bezel on that grey NATO was very nice. I am pretty dedicated to my black bezel fulcrum, and I was somewhat tempted...
> 
> For those keeping score, number 013 has transfered ownership.


It was quick, very fair price considering you can't order one from mkii right now. I guessed it'd be about $2,250 before I clicked the link.


----------



## mlb212

mrklabb said:


> It was quick, very fair price considering you can't order one from mkii right now. I guessed it'd be about $2,250 before I clicked the link.


I was guessing an even $2,000. A very fair price considering the circumstances you've mentioned...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Re: Fitting the LRRP bracelet to the Fulcrum.....*



mlb212 said:


> In collaboration with Curt941, we tried an LRRP bracelet on the fulcrum. It does not fit. The problem, the drilled lug holes are too high on the fulcrum (i.e. the spring bar is too low on the end links of the LRRP bracelet).


:think: If the curvature or droop profile of the LRRP end-link matches the Fulcrum lug curvature and droop, could you then -

1) Take the LRRP endlink, and drill and tap it for a threaded stainless pin to fill the old hole. Fix the pin with loctite or epoxy, then file or stone ends of pin flush-

2) Fit the end-link to the Fulcrum and attach with temporary glue-

3) 'Spot-drill' through the Fulcrum lug-holes to center (mark) the location for the 'new' hole on the LRRP endlinks-

4) Remove the LRRP endlinks, and jig them up in a drill press, or chuck them in a four-jaw lathe chuck and bore new holes - Check set up to bore parallel to hinge on end link.

Would that work?? :think:

Then bead-blast the bracelet and end-links to match the Fulcrum finish.

Key questions: "Does the LRRP end-link profile match the Fulcrum lug profile, or is it close??" and "Does the LRRP end-link properly fit the lug recess of the Fulcrum?"

-Best-


----------



## mlb212

*Re: Fitting the LRRP bracelet to the Fulcrum.....*



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: If the curvature or droop profile of the LRRP end-link matches the Fulcrum lug curvature and droop, could you then -
> 
> 1) Take the LRRP endlink, and drill and tap it for a threaded stainless pin to fill the old hole. Fix the pin with loctite or epoxy, then file or stone ends of pin flush-
> 
> 2) Fit the end-link to the Fulcrum and attach with temporary glue-
> 
> 3) 'Spot-drill' through the Fulcrum lug-holes to center (mark) the location for the 'new' hole on the LRRP endlinks-
> 
> 4) Remove the LRRP endlinks, and jig them up in a drill press, or chuck them in a four-jaw lathe chuck and bore new holes - Check set up to bore parallel to hinge on end link.
> 
> Would that work?? :think:
> 
> Then bead-blast the bracelet and end-links to match the Fulcrum finish.
> 
> Key questions: "Does the LRRP end-link profile match the Fulcrum lug profile, or is it close??" and "Does the LRRP end-link properly fit the lug recess of the Fulcrum?"
> 
> -Best-


Yup, pretty much what Curt941 and I thought. My lack of tools and a shop really limited my ability to modify the LRRP bracelet. The endlinks on the LRRP bracelet matched the curvature on the Fulcrum lugs very well, not perfect but very close. Its a very doable modification with the steps/tools you mentioned.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: Fitting the LRRP bracelet to the Fulcrum.....*



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: If the curvature or droop profile of the LRRP end-link matches the Fulcrum lug curvature and droop, could you then -
> 
> 1) Take the LRRP endlink, and drill and tap it for a threaded stainless pin to fill the old hole. Fix the pin with loctite or epoxy, then file or stone ends of pin flush-
> 
> 2) Fit the end-link to the Fulcrum and attach with temporary glue-
> 
> 3) 'Spot-drill' through the Fulcrum lug-holes to center (mark) the location for the 'new' hole on the LRRP endlinks-
> 
> 4) Remove the LRRP endlinks, and jig them up in a drill press, or chuck them in a four-jaw lathe chuck and bore new holes - Check set up to bore parallel to hinge on end link.
> 
> Would that work?? :think:
> 
> Then bead-blast the bracelet and end-links to match the Fulcrum finish.
> 
> Key questions: "Does the LRRP end-link profile match the Fulcrum lug profile, or is it close??" and "Does the LRRP end-link properly fit the lug recess of the Fulcrum?"
> 
> -Best-


----------



## TheDude

I'll say this... Rolex doesn't always line up endlinks to lugs so there's nothing wrong with using lower profile and/or shorter/longer end links. When they're the same height on the old vintage stuff it's usually because someone has polished down the lugs too much. 

It's funny how some aspects of homage designs are more for the buyer's expectation than truth to the original. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> I'll say this... Rolex doesn't always line up endlinks to lugs so there's nothing wrong with using lower profile and/or shorter/longer end links. When they're the same height on the old vintage stuff it's usually because someone has polished down the lugs too much.


A glance at pics of Steve McQueen with his 5512/5513, Newman with his Daytona, etc, shows this really clearly. End links weren't so perfect back then, and I frankly prefer it like that on conventional Sub style divers.


----------



## Fourthint

any news when we could the fulcrum being back up for order on the e-shop?


----------



## mlb212

Fourthint said:


> any news when we could the fulcrum being back up for order on the e-shop?


In short, no.  But this tends to be a productive time of year for MKII. It was last fall that the fulcrum was released and was steadily sold (with one closing) through the winter/spring before the current pause.


----------



## mlb212

i took number six on vacation...










The Hagia Sophia


----------



## mlb212

I took number six on vacation...









Breakfast, Menemen









Hafiz Mustafa









Dolmabahçe Palace









On a dolmush with my trusted Filson









Pamukkale









Ephesus
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

some comments from Bill about Fulcrum new stock coming in February

Moving and Service Levels


----------



## mlb212

From the MKII instagram page about work on the Fulcrum hands


----------



## mlb212

For those looking for a late Easter/Passover gift or early Mothers Day gift

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mk-ii-fulcrum-diver-1767930.html


----------



## curt941

$2450! That come with a warranty?


----------



## 77deluxe

Very nice. Great pics


----------



## forest24018

Err. Nice mark up. Yes let's pay $500 paver the cost of new for a used watch........or just wait tilt the next run


----------



## Chromejob

I saw a Nassau for sale with "rare!" and "out of production" on the headline. True? Well, if you want $300-500 more than you paid. 

It just confirms the brand's value for me.....


----------



## Silmatic

forest24018 said:


> Err. Nice mark up. Yes let's pay $500 paver the cost of new for a used watch........or just wait tilt the next run


Does anyone know if there is going to be another run and if so, how soon is it likely to be? I sent Bill a question about this but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Dragoon

Kingstons sell for three times what the original MSRP was for plank holders and the package included an entire extra watch minus the caseback and movement. So, yeah, it is not that unusual that an MKII watch sells for more than MSRP. It happens all the time.

It may be upsetting and, obviously, buying a "used" watch usually includes around a 30% discount from the MSRP or more. MKII watches are becoming known as very very good watches with very very nice designs of iconic vintage watches with just enough modern design elements to make it work. Add to that very reasonable MSRP when they are available new and you have the hottest watch of the micro brands for those who love the vintage vibe on discontinued models.

Also, condition is very important. This Fulcrum looks to be in excellent condition from the pics.

And, the Fulcrums were around $1600 + new with shipping extra. So, not an inexpensive watch by any means. And, they are quite rare to find one in the wild. Just the way things are. Oh yeah, and they are an incredible design with an incredible movement built by an incredible watch guru, Bill Yao.

The watch is down to $1950 with offers being considered. It looks pristine to me. I do not know the seller. I dont really find the price at $1900 or so to be outrageous. And, it helps to do some marketing. Nice pics, details , original slae price of 2400 discounted to 1950, ect.

Ten years ago I could of purchased a Sinn 903 for under $2000 with a bracelet or close to that. Today, try over $3000 with a price increase on the way.



forest24018 said:


> Err. Nice mark up. Yes let's pay $500 paver the cost of new for a used watch........or just wait tilt the next run


----------



## Chromejob

We really need to understand what MSRP stands for. *Manufacturer's suggested retail price.*

Neither the Kingston nor the Key West were sold for an MSRP. They sold for a discounted, special project, pre-order ("pre" as "funding the project through early investment") prices. The late GOs of the Kingston at roughly $900 were perhaps closer to MSRP, but I believe they were still pre-orders.

I don't recall, but there may've been assertions by Bill or others that a presumed MSRP of the Kingston or Key West was closer to what the LRRP sold for.

Nassaus sell at retail price, though delivery is staged on hand-assembly schedule, just as bespoke tailoring or custom furniture is.

Marking up in the secondary market is based partly on a perception -- or sales pitch, honest or otherwise -- of perceived rarity, and quality. Raven, Wilson Watch Works, Benarus, make very limited runs of watches, and after the run those watches are now collectibles.

The Fulcrum and Nassau models aren't imho collectibles yet because Mk II is still producing them. I saw a secondary sale listing describe a Nassau as "rare!" that irked me, as it isn't rare, and it isn't a discontinued model. Production was on brief hiatus. That was a dishonest sales pitch imho.

$500 mark up on a used Fulcrum isn't related to MSRP. It's related to the seller's presumed valuation, based on an assertion of rarity. As Barnum I think said, "There's a sucker born every minute." There's usually going to be a buyer out there that doesn't know the truth behind a sales pitch. I've been there: have the "Swiss made" Chenevard autowinding chronograph with Chinese movement to prove it.



forest24018 said:


> Err. Nice mark up. Yes let's pay $500 paver the cost of new for a used watch........or just wait tilt the next run


And I noticed that the watch WASN'T "like new" due to two clear marks on the case. 



Silmatic said:


> Does anyone know if there is going to be another run and if so, how soon is it likely to be? I sent Bill a question about this but haven't heard back yet.


As per Bill's FB post, production of the Fulcrum clearly isn't over.

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## mlb212

Well, 2 days ago we saw a Fulcrum sell and today another is up for sale with a gray bezel and for a very fair price. I can't seem to get the pics to come through however.

TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: Mk II Watches Fulcrum Dive Watch


----------



## Eduardo Walser

interesting indeed, i wonder how long till they think of something new for another upgrade.


----------



## mlb212

It seems a gray bezel Fulcrum (018) changed hands while I was out of town...

Anybody remember what it changed hands for?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-fulcrum-gray-bezel-dial-2476530.html


----------



## Silmatic

It was listed at $2000 or thereabouts. I've been looking out for one but can't let any on my collection go.


----------



## Ames

You can't remove prices after selling. So that price should come back or a mod will slap the sellers wrist.


----------



## Darwin

Only if the price's removal is reported to a mod...



Ames said:


> You can't remove prices after selling. So that price should come back or a mod will slap the sellers wrist.


----------



## Pentameter

mlb212 said:


> It seems a gray bezel Fulcrum (018) changed hands while I was out of town...
> 
> Anybody remember what it changed hands for?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-fulcrum-gray-bezel-dial-2476530.html


it was listed for 2K


----------



## mlb212

doing some figuring


----------



## mlb212

Taking number six on vacation.


----------



## mlb212

The weather couldn't be more perfect in Lyon on the Saône.


----------



## mlb212

Lunch at Le Nord (Paul Bocuse)


----------



## mlb212

Notre Dame des Fourvieres


----------



## mlb212

Bar Le Fer A Cheval at Les Halles


----------



## mlb212

Ben Saleh Mosque in Marrakech


----------



## mlb212

Ben Youssef Madrasa (college)


----------



## mlb212

At the market in the Sahara border town of Rissani


----------



## mlb212

The Fulcrum is now camel tested. In the Moroccan Sahara near Algeria.


----------



## mlb212

Sunrise in the Sahara


----------



## rubbersoul

mlb212 said:


> The Fulcrum is now camel tested. In the Moroccan Sahara near Algeria.
> 
> View attachment 6054170


Think I should start camel-testing my watches too. Very cool way to show your Fulcrum!:-!


----------



## mlb212

Fulcrum is now Sahara tested.








(sunrise)


----------



## mlb212

Mid-day Sahara. The sunlight from the Saharan sun, charges the the Fulcrum lume enough to last all night. It does get exceptionally dark at night however. Just before sunrise, with a quarter moon, the lume on the Fulcrum is still legible.


----------



## WWJBD

OMG I want one of these!


----------



## mlb212

In the ancient city Volubilis


----------



## mlb212

The Barbary Pirate ramparts in Rabat


----------



## mlb212

In the medina of Fes at Seffarine Square (copper metal workers area)


----------



## mlb212

It's foggy and rainy in Paris


----------



## mlb212

Notre Dame


----------



## TheMeasure

@mlb212, really enjoyed your journey with the Fulcrum. From the pics, seems like a an amazing trip! Continue to travel safely.


----------



## mlb212

The medina of Marrakech, November 2015.


----------



## gwold

*New Bracelet for the Fulcrum*

Yesterday I took delivery of a new bracelet for my Fulcrum. It's a Seiko-branded Super Oyster, 22mm straight end-pieces tapering to 18 mm at the clasp. That clasp is the Prospex/MarineMaster ratcheting clasp, which is the primary reason I picked it up. What follows is a brief, first-day review of the combination.










This Super Oyster is all solid links, and feels very sturdy. Its weight balances the watch head very nicely. I have been using a Hadley-Roma MB4426W; this one's definitely heavier & more solid-feeling than the HR, in both the links and the clasp. (In fact, I found the clasp on the HR to be a bit flimsy feeling, and not really up to the quality of the rest of the bracelet.) I have had a Super Oyster before, having worn my SKX007 on one in years past, and they are really nice bracelets.










Both of the end pieces fit between the lugs smoothly, closely, securely, and consistently. This too is in contrast to the HR, which fit well on one side but was a bit tight on the other. I was surprised to find that the supplied fat bars actually fit into the Fulcrum's lug holes, as well. I'd been under the impression that the tips of the fat bars were 1.2mm or so, too big for a "standard"-drilled watch. In fact, I'd ordered a pair of standard-pinned, fat bar-compatible bars from Crown & Buckle, in anticipation, but I have not taken them from their bag.

Overall, the bracelet lays quite flat and is extremely comfortable, hugging the wrist nicely. It came with 4 screwed links on each side for sizing, plus two extra links in the bag for larger wrists. The clasp also has four adjustment holes for additional sizing flexibility. I ended up removing three links to fit my 190mm (7.5") wrist. This is a tad tight for me--I'm on the third clasp hole, as well. I did this to leave the ratchet a bit open so I've room to squeeze it down when my wrist contracts.










The brushed top surfaces matches reasonably well with the Fulcrum's blasted case. However, the polished sides might be an issue. I'll consider blasting the bracelet some time later.

The selling point of this bracelet, to me, was the ratcheting clasp.



















This clasp closes firmly, with a comforting click. It feels very secure.

As a ratcheting clasp, it is thicker than non-ratchets, and so will take some getting used to if you rest your wrists on desks, laptops, or other surfaces often. I have tried other types of ratcheting clasps, though, and this one is thinner than most. (I've a similar clasp on an older Citizen ProDiver. It's the only one I've known that's thinner. Too bad it has a unique connector--I haven't yet found a bracelet I can switch it to.)

This Prospex clasp is also quite long, extending across a good portion of my wrist. This makes it important to remove links, if like me you need to take them away, from the correct side. Otherwise the tail of the clasp will run off the back/outside of the wrist, sticking out & holding the bracelet off the wrist.

The ratchet, all the way in:









The ratchet, all the way out:









The flip-lock has short levers at the base which release the ratchet, allowing expansion. So to make it bigger you simply open the flip-lock all the way, and the ratchet slides open. Closing the flip-lock prevents the ratchet from sliding open, keeping the bracelet on your wrist. But even closed, you can still squeeze the ratchet to close it up more tightly. Nice feature. Note that you can expand the ratchet without opening the clasp--only the flip-lock needs to be used.










Since I have only just put the bracelet on the Fulcrum today, time will tell how well it holds up. Some possible issues I'll be keeping an eye on:
* There is a sharper edge or two exposed when the ratchet is partially open, that can be a bit uncomfortable when bending the wrist.
* Is the ratchet too easily contracted, so that it'll slowly get too tight as it's worn? Maybe the flip-lock should prevent any movement.


----------



## mlb212

This is happening for $1850... Gray bezel

TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: MK II Fulcrum


----------



## Aceldama

mlb212 said:


> This is happening for $1850... Gray bezel
> 
> TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: MK II Fulcrum


Poof! Damn meetings...


----------



## mlb212

Taking Number 6 on vacation


----------



## calwatchguy

Wow. The resurrection of this thread was quite a tease. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I thought maybe they were returning. Looking back at the beginning of this thread there are some lamenting the delays of project 300 and project gmt. LOL, I guess I won't plan on a new fulcrum anytime soon!


----------



## MontRoyal

Hahahaha. I got teased the same way. It really makes me wonder why MKII doesn't make a couple runs concurrently. One new (or two) projects. And one or two runs of older projects from years ago. I know it's a very small boutique brand... but one could only wish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Number six going on a trip


----------



## longstride

I think Bill will quite possibly beef up the array of 'ready to wear' pieces on the books, those will scratch the itch to some degree, and let beginners get a taste right out of the gate. 

It will be a balancing act undoubtedly - a big part of MKII's appeal is producing small runs of very high quality Homages or re-births of classic Military watches and that market will always be there. 

And I think getting an outside manufacturer (IE: the Hawkinge, made in Japan) to produce a high quality ready to wear 'foundation' range worthy of the MKII brand is a natural and necessary evolutionary step in the life of MKII. 

There will be a bunch of us who will wait the years necessary to get from inception to delivery, but equally having a 'quick fix' - 'on hand' range of watches will bring a new set of customers to market, all in all a smart move.

If the Hawkinge is any indication of what the quality of the ready to wear range will be then I think that we have a fun ride ahead.


----------



## mlb212

I couldn't sleep on the flight so I have super jetlag and forgot to get my fulcrum in the pick but just pretend it's there...terminal 1, gate 33, narita...amazing


----------



## mlb212

Angkor Wat, sunrise


----------



## mlb212

Banteay Samre temple


----------



## mlb212

dinner at Cuisine Wat Damnak


----------



## mlb212

Bayon Temple


----------



## vonogdden

THis was so helpful.


----------



## mlb212

My fulcrum is now elephant tested. Also white water rafting tested down the Mae Taeng but as I got soaking wet, I didn't get any pics.


----------



## mlb212

Railay Beach


----------



## Chromejob

Beautiful pics, please keep them coming.


----------



## WhatATool

mlb212 said:


> Bayon Temple
> 
> View attachment 9205626


This almost looks like the numbers are recessed into the bezel - is that true? Or are they just laser etched?


----------



## mlb212

Railay Beach


----------



## mlb212

L'Atelier Joel Robuchon Bangkok


----------



## mlb212

Wat Pho, Bangkok


----------



## mlb212

Wat Traimit, Bangkok


----------



## gwold

A break from kayaking Corson's Inlet.


----------



## mlb212

Took my fulcrum to Yankee Stadium to say "goodbye" to big papi


----------



## Darwin

Are you going to moon him?


----------



## mlb212

Darwin said:


> Are you going to moon him?


LOL, no. I didn't see anybody mooning him. Mooning just isn't my style.


----------



## mlb212

I usually take my fulcrum on trips but my Key West hasn't been to France yet


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> I usually take my fulcrum on trips but my Key West hasn't been to France yet..


I'm not sure if Bill's has, so.... Might be the first.


----------



## mlb212

Its been a long time since we've seen a grey bezel for sale...$2k

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/mk-ii-fulcrum-1002-a-3933122.html


----------



## Chromejob

That last sentence of the post reads funny until you do it 2-3 times.


----------



## buddalun

Beautiful watch. I'd love a Kingston or Fulcrum.


----------



## mlb212

My fulcrum and I love the bag of mangosteens for breakfast. Best night drinking decision ever.


----------



## mlb212

Batu Caves


----------



## mlb212

Bagan Temple


----------



## mlb212

South Guni temple


----------



## mlb212

Along the banks of the Irrawaddy River, the center of the first great Burmese empire located in Bagan. It was 106F when I took this picture.


----------



## mlb212

Shan style tomato salad


----------



## mlb212

Shwedagon pagoda


----------



## mlb212

The Pegu Club


----------



## Chromejob

Wow. Bill's care and practice of putting a curve into the hands really shows up here. 



mlb212 said:


> View attachment 11465138





mlb212 said:


> View attachment 11474202


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## mlb212

Myanmar is one big water fight this week during Thingyan


----------



## jayogolmic

mlb212 said:


> Myanmar is one big water fight this week during Thingyan
> 
> View attachment 11516618


That's very nice, need to check one out in person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Awesome watch. The essence of a tool watch.


----------



## mlb212

Is the Fulcrum dead?


----------



## gwold

I hope not. Mine's my every-day wear, good for nearly all conditions. Yet, with his focus on his project & RTW work, I have to wonder if Bill will ever return to the Fulcrum. (Even to that promised bracelet.)

... long live the Fulcrum!


----------



## Aceldama

gwold said:


> I hope not. Mine's my every-day wear, good for nearly all conditions. Yet, with his focus on his project & RTW work, I have to wonder if Bill will ever return to the Fulcrum. (Even to that promised bracelet.)
> 
> ... long live the Fulcrum!


Bracelet? We don't have no bracelets. That Fulcrum don't need no stinking bracelet!


----------



## mlb212

Nasi Lemak with extra sambal in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## timeturner7

I emailed Mkii about the Fulcrum, and they confirmed the Fulcrum will make a return. I don't know if that is in the form of a RTW. I would much prefer and be willing to pay full price for a fully built by Bill Yao piece with ETA or Soprod movement.

One of the pieces I really wish I committed to when it was available. I have built up my collection of mkii watches, but a grey dial Fulcrum has eluded me so far. WANT!!


----------



## mlb212

grilled prawns in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Chromejob

Now I'm REALLY hungry...


----------



## MHe225

mlb212 said:


> Nasi Lemak with extra sambal in Kuala Lumpur


Plus saté ??


----------



## jupiterfang

Does anyone have any idea wheather it will be re-product again in the next 10 years? I know 5 yesrs probably is not possible


----------



## Silmatic

I contacted MK2 a few years back and was told that they were planning to make more at some time... but I don't believe it.



jupiterfang said:


> Does anyone have any idea wheather it will be re-product again in the next 10 years? I know 5 yesrs probably is not possible


----------



## mlb212

*Re: Fitting the LRRP bracelet to the Fulcrum.....*

I was looking at the new MKII boutique...no fulcrum. I guess the fulcrum is dead.


----------



## longstride

It will be interesting to see what happens on that front, IE: will the Fulcrum evolve into a RTW watch in the MKII catalog.


----------



## mlb212

Never forget...MKII once made the Fulcrum. Tell the world.


----------



## The future

Cool watch that ticks almost every box for me. The 12 hour bezel is a winner for sure


----------



## enkay

I want one!


----------



## mlb212

I took my Fulcrum to the Prambanan


----------



## mlb212

Fulcrum in Bali


----------



## mlb212

I heard its snowing in the northeast today. Its not snowing in Bali. In fact, I went for a morning swim.


----------



## mlb212

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple, Singapore.


----------



## bigisland

Bill - Need this in grey bezel!


----------



## Watcher1988

Gray bezel and 39mm and 12mm thickness



bigisland said:


> Bill - Need this in grey bezel!


----------



## mlb212

Enjoying a Frydenlund Pilsner in Oslo. Its evening in Oslo but the sun never sets completely, just a perpetual sunset that transitions into sunrise. The sun rises ungodly early.


----------



## mlb212

Vigeland sculpture in Frogner Park


----------



## MHe225

mlb212 said:


> Vigeland sculpture in Frogner Park


I remember this particular sculpture very well. And the others. I've also just learned something .... I have "always" incorrectly referred to the Frogner Park as the Vigeland Park. I did run through this park twice while on business in Oslo for 3 days back in 2013. It is a beautiful park indeed and the sculptures are just amazing. By the way, running in -and through- a city is an excellent way to explore and catch all the highlights of that city.

Evidence .... apologies for not wearing a watch and I'm out of the brace too (long story)









Apologies for the off-topic post.


----------



## mlb212

Well, you may remember some of my favorites then.
Angry Baby







Domestic







and my favorite Man versus Baby (yes, he is kicking a baby)


----------



## mlb212

And of course...


----------



## MHe225

mlb212 said:


> Well, you may remember some of my favorites then .....


I do; I also remember thinking that it's probably impossible to prominently display some of these sculptures in the US.

The angry baby and some others too were rubbed / touched so much and by so many that parts of the metal were shiny rather than corroded.

Anyone ever in the area, do yourself a favor and spend an hour or two (at least) in this park; you will not regret it.


----------



## mlb212

Finse stop on the Norwegian State Railways. This is the highest railway stop in Norway at 1222m (4010ft).


----------



## mlb212

Houses in Bergen


----------



## mlb212

Cruising the length of the Sognefjord, the longest and deepest fjord in Norway.


----------



## mlb212

I took my Fulcrum into the South China Sea off the coast of Vietnam near Hue.


----------



## mlb212

Meridian Gate in the Imperial City (citadel) in Huế, Vietnam.


----------



## Omegatron24

This is the one watch that makes me wish I'd learned about MKii sooner than I did.


----------



## mlb212

Wat Saket in Bangkok


----------



## mlb212

Took my fulcrum to Lyon on vacation.


----------



## gwold

mlb212 said:


> Took my fulcrum to Lyon on vacation.
> View attachment 13988197


Another great shot!

It's amazing to me how seldom the Fulcrum appears in these fora. Basically, only when you post.


----------



## fish70

Did somebody say Fulcrum?


----------



## mlb212

My Fulcrum at El Badi Palace in Marrakech


----------



## gwold

Here's my Fulcrum at home, wishing it could travel the way mlb212's does.


----------



## mlb212

at the Louvre in Paris


----------



## mlb212

enjoying a beer


----------



## mlb212

Took my Fulcrum to Cairo


----------



## longstride

Has anyone done a review of the Fulcrum vs the LRRP?


----------



## mlb212

at the Mosque of Muhammad Ali


----------



## smurfdon

This is really impressive, I can say it is amazing from my personal view.


----------



## mlb212

Madinet Habou in Luxor (Thebes)


----------



## mlb212

Memnon in Thebes (Luxor)


----------



## mlb212

Ramesseum in Thebes (Luxor)


----------



## mlb212

Ramesseum in Thebes (Luxor)


----------



## mlb212

Hapshutset in Thebes (Luxor)


----------



## mlb212

Karnak Temple in Luxor

Weather report, it was 115F when I took this pic.


----------



## mlb212

Giza


----------



## mlb212

Mosque of Ibn Tulun in Cairo


----------



## Wulfhedinn

Fulcrum's such a great watch!


----------



## Matei Radulescu

fish70 said:


> Did somebody say Fulcrum?
> 
> View attachment 13990079


Is that you or what s the joke?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

in Athens at Hadrian's Gate


----------



## mlb212

*Re: New Bracelet for the Fulcrum*

Enjoying a Mythos


----------



## mlb212

Enjoying an Alpha beer


----------



## mlb212

Went to the Parthenon


----------



## Aceldama

A watch that really needs a re-release...


----------



## mlb212

I took my fulcrum to Chiang Mai and Wat Chedi Luang


----------



## mlb212

Railay beach


----------



## mlb212

Chinatown, Bangkok







I'm OK. Of the seven bombs, only six exploded yesterday morning. The bombs were not design to hurt or kill, only embarrass the government before the ASEAN security meetings in Bangkok.


----------



## Randy9999

mlb212 said:


> Chinatown, Bangkok
> View attachment 14359267
> 
> I'm OK. Of the seven bombs, only six exploded yesterday morning. The bombs were not design to hurt or kill, only embarrass the government before the ASEAN security meetings in Bangkok.


AndI'm presuming the Fulcrum didn't detonate either. So. Good news.


----------



## mlb212

Merry Christmas. Took my Fulcrum to the Continental Divide near Winter Park Colorado. My Fulcrum is now snowmobile tested.


----------



## mlb212

Took my Fulcrum skiiing at Winter Park, Colorado.


----------



## boatswain

I love the fulcrum!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## gwold

Finally back on the OEM rubber. I took it off almost immediately after I received the Fulcrum, back in '13, and haven't used it again until about a month ago. Not sure why my tastes changed this summer, but I'm really liking it!


----------



## boatswain

gwold said:


> Finally back on the OEM rubber. I took it off almost immediately after I received the Fulcrum, back in '13, and haven't used it again until about a month ago. Not sure why my tastes changed this summer, but I'm really liking it!


Looks great

I have the same strap from BC and it's one of my faves for 22mm

Come to think of it, it was likely seeing a review of the fulcrum that made me pick up the strap in the first place.

Now I just need to find a fulcrum to go with it....


----------



## gwold

In honor of Halloween, resurrecting this old (honorable) thread ...


----------



## mlb212

Outdife the Prado at the san jermonimo el real in Madrid.


----------



## mlb212

Then drinks at Baton Rouge in Madrid. The Pegu Club Cocktail was quite well executed.


----------



## mlb212

in barcelona


----------



## miniman_78

Love the Fulcrum since I first seen a pic of it some years back. Hope to get one some day.

Does anyone has a pic with a black and grey side by side? Would love to see what difference it makes.


----------



## mlb212

Went to Buda Castle in Budapest


----------



## mlb212

Took my fulcrum to St. Stephen's basilica in Budapest


----------



## mlb212

went to Belvedere's Castle in Vienna


----------



## mlb212

Took my Fulcrum to Karavalli in Bengaluru.


----------

